# The Good Movie Thread



## KaeJS

So, we have a music thread and a coffee lounge, but we don't have a movie thread.

I am always looking for movies to watch, and I assume that others are also looking for movies that they, too, might find interesting but haven't seen yet.

I've started this thread in hopes to get some opinions and suggestions on movies people have watched recently.

I'll start:

So, I watched "Too Big To Fail" last night. It was an "OK" movie. A little slow and not enough action, but it was still good if you like money movies (gotta start the thread with a money movie !)

I'd give it maybe a 6.5/10.

IMDb - Too Big To Fail


----------



## mind_business

Wristcutters: A Love Story

I wouldn't consider this a comedy, although in a way it was a dark comedy. Not one that most people would pick out to watch considering the storyline, but it turned out to be quite good.

8.5/10


----------



## freshjiive

I watched "Columbiana" The other night. It was ok nothing great just another typical action flick. I'd say 6/10

My fav movies of all time are by director Danny Boyle

He made Trainspotting/The Beach/ 28 days Later / Sunshine/ Slumdog Millionaire and most recently 127 hours.

I'm also a big documentary nut.


----------



## Cal

Rented 'Margin Call' over New Years, it wasn't too bad, had Kevin Spacey, Demi Moore, Paul Bettamy.....


----------



## dubmac

Hanna
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0993842/

good thriller - 8/10.


----------



## freshjiive

dubmac said:


> Hanna
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0993842/
> 
> good thriller - 8/10.


Agree, I really liked Hanna


----------



## Beaver101

Casino Jack (money & politics) ... 8/10 for the acting.


----------



## donald

I like drama,scorsese stuff some good ones but not that recent.
-departed
-blood diamond
-the town
-heat
-goodfelles
-wrestler
-grand torino
-inception
-the perfect storm
-micheal clayton....some solid movies if your into drama/action/suspense


----------



## londoncalling

freshjiive said:


> I watched "Columbiana" The other night. It was ok nothing great just another typical action flick. I'd say 6/10
> 
> My fav movies of all time are by director Danny Boyle
> 
> He made Trainspotting/The Beach/ 28 days Later / Sunshine/ Slumdog Millionaire and most recently 127 hours.
> 
> I'm also a big documentary nut.


Danny Boyle films are amazing!

Tonight on HBO Canada was Paradise Lost 3. It is an interesting documentary about the Memphis 3 trial of the early 90s in which 3 high school boys were sentenced to life in prison for the murders of 3 8 year old boys. It was quite a powerful documentary IMO. I do not like it when people disclose too much information about movies so I will leave it at that with the exception of a final warning potential viewers that it contains some extremely graphic images.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Great idea.

Has anyone here seen $5 a Day with Christopher Walken and Sharon Stone? I bought the DVD and am somewhat obsessed with that movie, not sure why.


----------



## RichmondMan

Very good thread! Everybody loves the films! I like mainly films with the message for people and society. Especially two films "Up in the Air" (George Clooney) and "The Adjustment Bureau" (Matt Damon) have a positive message for us on the end of the film.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Lol at the title of the thread. What happened to the 'bad' movies? Are we allowed to discuss them, or are they banned?  

I enjoy political thrillers most of all and so I'll be watching *'The Iron Lady'* perhaps this weekend. The performance of Meryl Streep should not be missed [according to reviews of the movie, but apparently the script is not the greatest], but no matter, it's Streep that I'm paying to see; already there is Oscar buzz regarding her portrayal of Margaret Thatcher. 

I have seen *'The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.'* I liked it & give it an 8/10. Here is a review that doesn't give too much away:

"The actors were well chosen. Plummer makes for a jolly old codger. Craig has either gained weight or donned bulky sweaters, but he looks believably un-Bond-like as Blomkvist. Mara may be familiar as Mark Zuckerberg’s girlfriend in Fincher’s last film,The Social Network. Or maybe not, with her black hair, omnipresent cigarette and androgynous motorcycle fashion (although all of that disappears in one scene only hinted at in the Swedish original)."

http://arts.nationalpost.com/2011/1...is-mark-with-the-girl-with-the-dragon-tattoo/ 
-


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> Casino Jack (money & politics) ... 8/10 for the acting.


Money & politics? Those are my fav. subjects, so I better put it on my list to watch.


----------



## uptoolate

Yes looking forward to seeing 'The Iron Lady'.


----------



## peterk

Toronto.gal said:


> Lol at the title of the thread. What happened to the 'bad' movies? Are we allowed to discuss them, or are they banned?


Speaking of which, just watched Tucker and Dale vs Evil, this afternoon. Ridiculous comedy/slasher flick. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1465522/ Thought it was pretty funny. Plus it has Katrina Bowden, whom I want to have babies with.

Also watched The lost Skeleton of Cadavra yesterday. Funny if you're a scientist! - watch the trailer before renting/downloading though... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307109/

GOOD movies? Just re-watched Identity and Inception over Christmas. Both pretty solid movies.

Haven't really seen any good new movies. In the last few years though I though Up was pretty good, as was District 9, the King's Speech, Babel.

Couple of favourite oldies are Tootsie, The Maltese Falcon, The Apartment.


----------



## uptoolate

Just watched the King's Speech again. Very good. 

Wasn't District 9 something. Very well done on a tight budget. Seeing the Caspir's took me back to days in Jo'burg. Love the accents too.


----------



## Four Pillars

District 9 was absolutely amazing. Best movie I watched last year.

I remember taping it thinking it would be some cheesy sci-fi futuristic thing (which it was), but incredibly gripping.


----------



## uptoolate

Yes exactly! My son (the movie critic) had raved about it and he was right. The irony of it was great too. Very well done.


----------



## andrewf

Four Pillars said:


> District 9 was absolutely amazing. Best movie I watched last year.
> 
> I remember taping it thinking it would be some cheesy sci-fi futuristic thing (which it was), but incredibly gripping.


Good science fiction is usually one of the better vehicles for social commentary. I really liked Distict 9. It wasn't exactly subtle with its allusion to apartheid, though.


----------



## uptoolate

Apartheid wasn't exactly subtle either!


----------



## Argonaut

I'm definitely in the mood for some good movies. Not in the mood for a great one, if that makes sense. Want a couple of hours of entertainment, but don't want my face rocked off.

What have I seen lately.. Moneyball, Ghostbusters, Rise of the Planet of the Apes, Super 8, and Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage. All good, but not great. Which is good.


----------



## Dmoney

Layer Cake
Snatch
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

Amazing movies, Guy Ritchie and Matthew Vaughn


----------



## jcgd

I'm a big movie fan and a lot of the good ones have been mentioned. There are a few shows I would like to mention though, in case anyone is interested. I like shows just because a good story can develop so much and you get to (possibly) enjoy it for years.

My favorite of all time is The Wire. It's a cop drama but it's pretty unique in the way you get to view the story from multiple viewpoints. It starts from the views of the low level, street gangsters and works its way around and up through detectives, police departments, various levels of politics, high level drug lords, reporters, etc. It's very well done (well, IMO the last season hurts in some ways) but it's for sure my favorite series of all time.

Man Men is always a favorite. I also really enjoyed Deadwood. My staples generally come from Showcase, AMC and HBO. HBO was always my favorite but AMC is developing nicely and showcase has some brutal/ racy/ intense type shows that I enjoy, albeit somewhat low budget looking.


----------



## Argonaut

As far as those kind of series go, The Sopranos was the best of all time. Pine Barrows is my favourite episode, a standalone story if you will. I've been meaning to check out The Wire too. Mad Men I couldn't get into, and Deadwood lost my interest sometime after Wild Bill was killed.


----------



## Dmoney

Entourage, hands down the best show ever.

Ari Gold is beyond funny.
Haven't watched Mad Men but heard good things. Same with Dexter.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Argonaut said:


> Not in the mood for a great one, if that makes sense. Want a couple of hours of entertainment, but don't want my face rocked off.


Well, if you want an entertaining mediocre movie,  how about Mission Impossible [if you haven't watched it already?]. Not the greatest, but the stunts were heart stopping. 

Some of you mentioned Inception, but I just did not like it at all; not my genre I suppose.

*Edit:* Not about movies, but entertaining nevertheless. Such flexibility, focus and strength. Spellbinding!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GsTqmEeBKhw&vq=medium#t=44


----------



## Chris.m

I looked through my hardrive and these are some of the movies I had previously never heard of, yet thought they were good enough not to delete.



Dramas;

-"Perfume - a Story of a Muderer" (Dustin Hofman)
-"Teeth"
-"Leon - the Professional" (Natalie Portman, Jean Reno)
-"The Beach" (Leonardo DiCaprio)

Comedies;

"Go" (Timothy Olyphant)

Action;

"The Tournament" (Ving Rhames)


Not excellent, but watchable.


----------



## Beaver101

Bon cop, Bad cop ... 8.5/10 comedy/buddy cop thriller + all great Canadian related theme (hockey).


----------



## KaeJS

Dmoney said:


> Snatch
> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
> 
> Amazing movies, Guy Ritchie and Matthew Vaughn


Snatch is my favourite movie of all time. Excellent choice.

I know every single quote from that movie off by heart.

Lock, Stock is good, too. I own both of them.

*Dmoney*, do you like Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction, too?


----------



## Dmoney

KaeJS said:


> *Dmoney*, do you like Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction, too?


Definitely. Took a couple watches to really love them both, but they are both great movies. 

I'll add Scarface and The Godfather to this list to state the obvious.

The Dark Knight was also unbelievably good.


----------



## freshjiive

Dmoney said:


> The Dark Knight was also unbelievably good.



Agreed. I'm very excited for the Dark Knight rises.

I see some people are talking about TV series as well.

Breaking bad and the Walking dead are my 2 favourite series ATM


----------



## uptoolate

Just watching Walking Dead as I read your post!


----------



## Abha

Not a movie but if you guys haven't started watching Breaking Bad I implore you to do so.

It's the best TV Show ever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--z4YzxlT8o


----------



## KaeJS

^ Breaking Bad is an awesome show.

The 3rd season is a little bit slow... but it's a great show.


----------



## ILT

I love a lot of historical films, especially The Last Samurai and Gladiator is also classic.


----------



## RedRose

I recently saw *The Help*, enjoyed that.

I saw *Hugo* with my daughter and granddaughter, loved the scenery and Ben Kingsley, but the story was a bit of a yawn.

Looking forward to seeing, *The Iron Lady* and *My Week with Marilyn.*

Anyone see *The girl with the Dragon Tatoo?* Just looking for a candid review.


----------



## Toronto.gal

RedRose said:


> Anyone see *The girl with the Dragon Tatoo?* Just looking for a candid review.


I did and I liked it, but not a movie for everyone I don't think. Definitely not for those under 18.

http://arts.nationalpost.com/2011/1...is-mark-with-the-girl-with-the-dragon-tattoo/


----------



## RedRose

*Thanks TG...*I am well over 18...LOL!


----------



## Toronto.gal

I mentioned it just in case you wanted to take your granddaughter [don't know her age]. 

I'm well over 18 too, especially today.


----------



## andrewf

I heard that the Hollywood 'Dragon Tattoo' remake was great... some said better than the original.


----------



## freshjiive

ILT said:


> I love a lot of historical films, especially The Last Samurai and Gladiator is also classic.


Both great movies. 
You don't get movies like that anymore


----------



## KaeJS

*Dmoney*

I watched Layer Cake.

Great movie.......

..... until the end.

What the hell was with that? The ending could have been better. It was sort of just "cut and dry".

Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## jcgd

Layer cake... I really liked it. Too bad about the ending though.

That reminds me of The Departed. One of my favorites.


----------



## Dmoney

KaeJS said:


> *Dmoney*
> 
> I watched Layer Cake.
> 
> Great movie.......
> 
> ..... until the end.
> 
> What the hell was with that? The ending could have been better. It was sort of just "cut and dry".
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, though.





jcgd said:


> Layer cake... I really liked it. Too bad about the ending though.



I absolutely *LOVED* the ending. 

SPOILER

You can sell drugs, murder, steal and get away with it as long as you plan it out right. But don't even think of stealing another man's woman. That's just bad karma and will come back to bite you.

Would have liked it if he walked away at the end too, but thought it was very well done.


----------



## jcgd

Very true. I thought so too, but it was shocking.

I also thought Saving Private Ryan was pretty good. I'm a big fan of war movies. Band of Brothers is another of my favorites.


----------



## Spidey

I'll throw these in if anyone is interested in stretching their second language skills and seeing something a little different than the typical Hollywood fare. (All have subtitles and I found them all at the library.)

- Le Placard (hilarious)
- La Grande Séduction
- Les Aimants
- Aurore (get the 2005 version)


----------



## KaeJS

Watched *Girl, Interrupted* tonight.

Interesting movie, but it was a bit weird. 6/10.


----------



## Abha

A good local Canadian movie for you horror fans. 

Sort of in the vein of Paranormal Activity.

Grave Encounters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8FBRATbJoA


----------



## hystat

We Bought a Zoo. - pretty decent. The father/son storyline was not that well executed and some parts of the movie were a bit long.... gratuitous use of classic rock to pep up various parts of the movie helped.... (nothing much happening?...here's some Neil Young!)
Scarlett Johansen was fairly believable as a zookeeper.... I'm sure most don't look that good. There were some cool animals in it.


----------



## MrMatt

hystat said:


> We Bought a Zoo. - pretty decent. The father/son storyline was not that well executed and some parts of the movie were a bit long.... gratuitous use of classic rock to pep up various parts of the movie helped.... (nothing much happening?...here's some Neil Young!)
> Scarlett Johansen was fairly believable as a zookeeper.... I'm sure most don't look that good. There were some cool animals in it.


Ramona and Beezus was good 

Others that I like for various reasons, they're not all "good", but they have their moments.
Dave
KPax
The Usual suspects
The most recent Star Trek
Night at the Roxbury


As far as TV series
Boston Legal, glad they cut it when they did, the wrap up half of the last season was a little weak.
Dead like me, which was cancelled far too early.(and the follow up movie sucked)


----------



## KaeJS

MrMatt said:


> KPax
> 
> Night at the Roxbury


I saw KPAX when it came out. I will have to watch it again as I was probably too young at the time to understand what was going on.

Night at the Roxbury is amazing.


----------



## Jungle

KaeJS said:


> Watched *Girl, Interrupted* tonight.
> 
> Interesting movie, but it was a bit weird. 6/10.


That movie is a little bit old now, but I liked it.


----------



## hystat

Mission Impossible - the new one - Ghost Protocol- well done action flick. Stunts are top notch.


----------



## jcgd

OMG, my palms were like Niagara Falls during the building scaling scene. My girlfriend was actually alarmed. (I'm afraid of great heights) Good flick though. 

I saw War Horse last night. It was a decent heart warmer. Has anyone seen The Grey? I want to see it.


----------



## Spudd

I was dying during the building scene in MI too. I'm also afraid of heights. It's ridiculous being afraid of movie heights, but there it is! Phobias are weird. Even stranger is I never used to be afraid of heights until my husband dragged me onto the Drop Zone ride. That's when it all started! 

Seen recently:
Midnight in Paris - recommend (although strange to hear Woody Allen's words coming out of Owen Wilson's mouth)
Tree of Life - OMG horrible.
Hugo - cute


----------



## Toronto.gal

The Iron Lady.

This film [not surprisingly] has angered many in Britain, but I felt sad watching it.

No doubt, Streep shines indeed!

http://arts.nationalpost.com/2012/01/12/review-meryl-streep-steamrolls-and-shines-in-the-iron-lady/

Has anyone seen The Woman in Black & Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close?


----------



## RedRose

Has anyone seen:-

J. Edger Hoover
My week with Marilyn
The Miracle - Whale movie with Drew Barrymore?

Just wondering?


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> ...Has anyone seen The Woman in Black & Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close?


 ... Just saw The Woman in Black...suspense about right since slow moving but crummy ending though. Acceptable performance by Radcliffe ... overall: 6/10.


----------



## uptoolate

The Green Mile was on tonight. Very good.


----------



## Beaver101

Saw Space Cowboys again ... always memorable and Clint never fails ... 8.5/10


----------



## GreenAvenue

Watched The Bourne Identity with Matt Damon yesterday. The first one is the best!


----------



## uptoolate

Beaver101 said:


> Saw Space Cowboys again ... always memorable and Clint never fails ... 8.5/10


Oh yeah Clint! How about 'Kelly's Heroes'?


----------



## Toronto.gal

GreenAvenue said:


> Watched The Bourne Identity with Matt Damon yesterday. The first one is the best!


I agree! 

*"The Help"* - I give it 3 stars as well & regret not having read the book first after a friend from the forum recommended it to me [but I will].

http://arts.nationalpost.com/2011/08/09/film-review-the-help-3-stars/


----------



## the-royal-mail

I've been enjoying *The Straight Story* recently. Highly recommended, relaxed movie.


----------



## donald

Seen the movie-the grey-deadly,great movie.


----------



## Beaver101

uptoolate said:


> Oh yeah Clint! How about 'Kelly's Heroes'?


 ... yep, saw that too. Big fan of Clint as an actor and director ... all his good ole' western spaghetti cowboys movies + Dirty Harry series + Gran Torino, Million Dollars Baby + + + ... I'll watch them as long as they keep them coming...



> *GreenAvenue: *Watched The Bourne Identity with Matt Damon yesterday. The first one is the best!


.. agree too. The first take of the blockbusters are always the best because the story plots in the sequels are kind of anticipated.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> Million Dollars Baby.


This movie made me cry; never figured Clint would have that effect on me. 

Clint & Hilary were great!


----------



## peterk

Just saw Safe House in theaters this week - Save your ten dollars.....


----------



## jcgd

I liked it for a typical action movie. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Cal

My all-time fav's would be Good Will Hunting and Shawshank Redemption.

And I like most movies with either Matt Damon or Edward Norton.

Currently hooked on The Walking Dead tv series.


----------



## Four Pillars

I recently watched Moneyball - excellent movie, although if you don't like or know baseball it might not be so great.


----------



## dubmac

I like movies with a plot with twists, surprises and is unpredictable. One movie that I have always enjoyed is Blood Simple - one of the first movies produced by Joel and Ethan Coen (they also made Raising Arizona, among others).

I also like movies produced by Guy Ritchie - Lock, Stock and Two Smokin' Barrels. 

Good fun - but not without violence at times. These are not family-night movies!


----------



## not_a_virus.exe

I can't get over The Lord of the Rings even after all this time. Call me a fanboy.


----------



## financialnoob

I second Four Pillar's recommendation of Moneyball. The movie was surprisingly entertaining and I'd say even non-baseball fans would love it. My wife really enjoyed it as well.

The movie is based on the book by Michael Lewis, who may be familiar to some for "Liar's Poker" and "The Big Short," and reads like one of his business books, just about the business of baseball. It's a great read about how computers, statistical analysis, and economics all converged to revolutionize how baseball players are evaluated and compensated. 

My one complaint about the movie: the premise of the book is about building a team economically, whether it's finding cheaper unknown players to avoiding big name stars who carry a premium price in comparison to their production. Then they get Brad Pitt to star in the movie! Though I hear Pitt was quite interested in the role and even reduced his salary several times to make the movie happen, though he did get producer credits (and potentially more money after the movie was released?).


----------



## financialnoob

Saw this on the weekend, and it was surprisingly good. I had extremely low expectations but it was actually really great. Might be my second fav hockey movie besides Slap Shot.

On the surface, it's about a kid who becomes a hockey enforcer and beats the crap out of people for a living. But the story is surprisingly deeper than that as he meets the legendary enforcer, who is a lot more than you expect.

General warning that pretty much everything about it is politically-incorrect and offensive, as one would imagine a minor league hockey team locker to be... but if you like blood and fights and comedy and hockey, definitely worth checking out.

Trailer below.


----------



## rookie

i watched moneyball recently as well. although i liked the movie, brad pitt didnt seem very convincing. or maybe it was just his portrayal. also, no mention of why he decided to follow the strategy he did or why he steadfastedly continued that approach even after the initial losses. however, another great movie and a great piece of work by michael lewis.


----------



## Causalien

RedRose said:


> Has anyone seen:-
> 
> J. Edger Hoover
> My week with Marilyn
> The Miracle - Whale movie with Drew Barrymore?
> 
> Just wondering?


J Edgar was the last nail I needed in dispelling the media's propaganda of freedom.


----------



## RoR

Well no wonder I liked Moneyball. Michael Lewis is great. Saw it last night and rolled my eyes at the prospect of a "baseball" movie, but put away the laptop about half way in. It was good!


----------



## SlowandSteady60

Slumdog Millionaire
Kite Runners
Schindler's List
Shawshank Redemption
Green Mile
Gran Torino
Million Dollar Baby
Saving Private Ryan

Top Picks - Could watch them over and over again


----------



## Beaver101

Chasing Madoff ... an eye-opener and history repeats itself. :uncomfortableness:.


----------



## shyamance

I watched "Columbiana" The other night. It was ok nothing great just another typical action flick. I'd say 6/10

My fav movies of all time are by director Danny Boyle

He made Trainspotting/The Beach/ 28 days Later / Sunshine/ Slumdog Millionaire and most recently 127 hours.

I'm also a big documentary nut.


----------



## indexxx

One of my favorite films is entitled "Pi", the symbol for Pi (that I can't be bothered to look for on my computer right now). It's by Darren Aronofsky. A very dark, well-made, intense film about a guy who is seeking a pattern in Pi to predict the stock market- however, there is also a Hassidic consortium that is convinced that his work will also reveal the true name of God, which they have been seeking for millennia, and they will stop at nothing to get what they want. Beautifully rendered in black and white, and probably available in your library.


----------



## Sampson

indexxx said:


> Beautifully rendered in black and white, and probably available in your library.


Perhaps it is more accurate to call it 'cheaply' rendered in black and white. I believe the movie was filmed for $60,000. One of my favorites also.


----------



## indexxx

Sampson said:


> Perhaps it is more accurate to call it 'cheaply' rendered in black and white. I believe the movie was filmed for $60,000. One of my favorites also.


The cost of something does not matter- it's the result that does. Tom Scholz recorded almost the entire debut Boston record in his basement on a shoestring by himself, an album widely lauded for its pristine production values. I've seen the film Pi several times and always think it looks really great, with a definite texture to the look of it. It adds to the atmospheric, nightmarish quality.


----------



## Sampson

My comment was not a criticism. I think the movie was beautifully shot. The fact it was made from personal 'loans' Aronofsky took from family and friends makes it even more remarkable.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Despite the mediocre reviews, I enjoyed *The Bourne Legacy.*

Also liked *Salmon Fishing in the Yemen.*

Now waiting for *Skyfall.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kw1UVovByw


----------



## donald

Seen the new Dark knight movie(finally)Not bad(not as good as the last one imo-heath ledger made that movie)but i did like Bain....though the actor pulled off that role to a tee!Natile portman-Hot,she looked good in this film.

Also watched a indie movie called Amal-facinating movie about a poor ricksaw driver and a billionaire-GOOD MOVIE-Thought provoking.


----------



## Cal

I liked the Bourne Legacy too. All 2 1/4 hours seemed like one big chase.

I also liked Batman.....and like Joseph Gordon-Levitt in it. He has picked some good roles, such as in Batman, Inception, 50/50.....makes me want ot go and see Premium Rush despite the weak reviews.


----------



## Four Pillars

Just watched "Thor" - very good!


----------



## Spudd

Cal said:


> I liked the Bourne Legacy too. All 2 1/4 hours seemed like one big chase.
> 
> I also liked Batman.....and like Joseph Gordon-Levitt in it. He has picked some good roles, such as in Batman, Inception, 50/50.....makes me want ot go and see Premium Rush despite the weak reviews.


I hated Bourne Legacy for that same exact reason. I am very keen to see Premium Rush, any movie about biking is good in my books.


----------



## dubmac

We are watching "Page Eight"- really good suspense movie with Rachel Weisz and Bill Nighy. Very ..well..suspenseful!


----------



## Mall Guy

Hasn't been mentioned here for a while, but a very dark little drama - Glengarry Glen Ross - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVQPY4LlbJ4


----------



## KaeJS

Well, it's good to see my Movie Thread is still alive and well!

I don't know if this has been said yet, but...

*FIGHT CLUB*


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Well, it's good to see my Movie Thread is still alive and well!


Yea, I revived it for you while you were away! :encouragement:

*Dubmac:* you made me curious & so I watched it last night thanks to you, & especially because I like the actors! 

Liked it, but a bit slow & not suspenseful enough for my taste; expected more from a British film of that genre to be honest.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> Despite the mediocre reviews, I enjoyed *The Bourne Legacy.*
> 
> Also liked *Salmon Fishing in the Yemen.*
> 
> Now waiting for *Skyfall.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kw1UVovByw


_The Bourne Legacy_ was not bad, but not as good as the first 3 films either.

I can't wait for _Skyfall_ either...why do they have to wait until Nov, why couldn't they launch this before the end of summer 

Also watched _The Expendables 2_ last weekend.
It was awesome !
Stuff blowing up all around from start to finish - couldn't be better.


----------



## Spudd

Went to see Premium Rush this weekend. Very enjoyable. The bike ride home afterwards was interesting as I was all hopped up on cycling adrenaline from the movie.


----------



## canabiz

I also enjoyed the Bourne Legacy, i thought Jeremy Renner put in a fantastic performance and so is his co-star (Rachel Weisz).

Next movie we will watch will most likely be *Machine Gun Preacher*, decent review on IMDB and if it's anything remotely similar to *Hotel Rwanda* or *Blood Diamond*, 2 movies with African settings and themes, we would be pleased.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> I can't wait for _Skyfall_ either...why do they have to wait until Nov, why couldn't they launch this before the end of summer


We need blockbuster movies to look forward to in every season Harold, why so impatient? [Ok., I can't wait either, LOL, how old are we?]. :biggrin:

IMO, some movies are meant for Summer [Spider-Man], while others, like Bond-007, are meant for Autumn. :love-struck: 

Also looking forward to: *Les Misérables* - in Winter. 
http://www.lesmiserablesfilm.com/ 

Then, there is TIFF. I'll try to catch a couple of movies that have caught my attention from this list:
http://www.tribute.ca/tiff/index.php/movies/

*Canabiz:* - I agree completely that Jeremy Renner put a great performance; he made me forget about Matt, so it means he did a good job! The new wife of 007 did a pretty job in supporting the movie herself.


----------



## mrPPincer

I'd been looking forward to this one for quite a while.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Sky
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034314/
The movie was done with the involvement of the online community, both financially, and with ideas on plot etc.
Finally saw it last night. It turned out quite good, at least as good as I was expecting, better actually, much more professional looking than their first production, and funny.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Planning to see "Argo" this weekend.
http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/argo-2012-movie-review/


----------



## Cal

I saw Premium Rush (Spudd don't see it-also all chase) and I liked it a little more than I thought I would.

Will probably go see Joseph Gordon-Levitt in Loopers later this month now.


----------



## Beaver101

Cowboys and Aliens ... 7/10 for special effects but 10 for Mr. D. Craig. :biggrin: 

Sanctum ... not recommended for those who're claustrophobic (or semi-claustrophic even). :distress:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> 10 for Mr. D. Craig. :biggrin:


I'll respectfully disagree; I'll give Mr. 007 a 20. :love_heart:

Heard about this upcoming drama & it sounds interesting. It reminds me of Nicole's performance in 'The Others', which was a great movie!

*Stoker:* [March 2013]
http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Nico...Footage-From-Park-Chan-wook-Stoker-33072.html

*The Others:* [2001]
http://movies.nytimes.com/movie/review?res=9C0DE7DF153FF933A2575BC0A9679C8B63


----------



## Beaver101

"*Toronto.gal:* I'll respectfully disagree; I'll give Mr. 007 a 20. :love_heart:"

... in this case, need to get KaeJS to upgrade the scale. I don't disagree with the "20" + either. :biggrin:


----------



## bayview

I seldom watch movies. In the past 12 months i watched one low budget movie - Courageous, which I enjoyed. It has a sad but meaningful storyline. Other movies which I enjoyed in the past include Slumdog Millionnare, The Matrix & FaceOff by J.Travolta & N.Cage.


----------



## jcgd

I just watched Moon (2009) and it was excellent. I can't give away much of a summary as it'll ruin it, but it's a movie about a refinery on the moon that mines Helium 3 which is used to power the earth. It's a bit of a mind bender. Not scary or anything, it just makes you think. I really enjoyed it.

Also watched John Carter. It is a pretty good adventure movie. Too bad it flopped in theatres, but it didn't really deserve to.


----------



## KaeJS

I saw the new Resident Evil in IMAX 3D on Saturday.

Sometimes action movies can become a little bit repetitive and boring, but I have to say..... with the 3D effects, this movie was really quite oustanding. It held my interest and startled me at certain points when the zombies came out. 

If you're an action fan, you should go see it in 3D (if you haven't already).


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> If you're an action fan, you should go see it in 3D (if you haven't already).


I can't because 3D makes me physically ill. Apparently my brain is not wired properly LOL. I may have that 'mild binocular disorder' mentioned in article below, though according to my last eye check-up, all is fine. 

Anyhow, I'm not exactly sad as aren't the 3D movies more expensive to watch anyway? So how come you can afford them after your big purchase this year KaeJS? 

I'm #2.
http://www.mediacollege.com/3d/depth-perception/stereoblind.html


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

Toronto.gal said:


> I can't because 3D makes me physically ill.


Me neither. Watching 3D for a while gives me a splitting headache. It was torture sitting through Avatar.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm so glad to be in good company CC. :encouragement:

It seems we're the minority [just 2% to 12% of us]. :confused2: 

First time I became ill, I thought it had been the food I had eaten just before going to the movies; 2nd & 3rd time, I found other excuses, but finally knew the problem by the 4th time. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf

jcgd said:


> I just watched Moon (2009) and it was excellent. I can't give away much of a summary as it'll ruin it, but it's a movie about a refinery on the moon that mines Helium 3 which is used to power the earth. It's a bit of a mind bender. Not scary or anything, it just makes you think. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Also watched John Carter. It is a pretty good adventure movie. Too bad it flopped in theatres, but it didn't really deserve to.


Kevin Spacey did a good job.


----------



## Beaver101

I'll join the "Whoozy-Doozy-3D" club also :kiwi-fruit:....I'm sure a 3D movie is more exciting but Avatar was fine without 3D too each:


----------



## KaeJS

The 3D movies do make me feel physically ill (eyes hurt, nausea, headache), but this is only temporary during the first 5-10 minutes of the film. After that, it all goes away. I can definitely relate, though. Those 5-10 minutes for me are not pleasant.

How did I afford it? I didn't pay. :encouragement:


----------



## andrewf

Some movies at some theatres are only offered in 3D... not being able to tolerate 3D would be irritating.

3D does add something to movies, but I think 24 fps is too low... apparently movies are now being developed for 48 fps, which should be tolerable. I find the flickering of 24 fps gets to me, especially in interminable movies like Avatar.


----------



## Cal

KaeJS said:


> I saw the new Resident Evil in IMAX 3D on Saturday.
> 
> Sometimes action movies can become a little bit repetitive and boring, but I have to say..... with the 3D effects, this movie was really quite oustanding. It held my interest and startled me at certain points when the zombies came out.
> 
> If you're an action fan, you should go see it in 3D (if you haven't already).


I might just do that this weekend.


----------



## Four Pillars

Watched "Breakaway" last night - kind of a hockey version of Bend it like Beckham.

Great movie - a lot of fun. Good show to watch with the spouse if you normally don't like the same flicks.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Anyone planning to watch _Arbitrage_ - the new Richard Gere hedge fund manager movie?
How much financial background does it truly have?
Hopefully, it is better than that meaningless _Margin Call_.


----------



## Beaver101

Harold, check with Cal - he watched Margin Call and said it was not bad ... Arbitrage may be fantastic for him. I'm having second thoughts about renting Margin Call (was going to) given your review/headsup. :biggrin:


----------



## HaroldCrump

_Margin Call _ was insipid and tired.
I am wondering if _Arbitrage _might be better.

In general, financial/investing based movies have been hugely disappointing over the years.
_Except_ the original _Wall Street_ (not Part-II)


----------



## Four Pillars

Hmmm....I have Margin Call on hold at the library. Hopefully it's not too bad.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Library loan is the way to go.
That is what I did too.
There is no way this movie is worth paying $$ for, not even on discount Tuesdays.


----------



## MoneyGal

I really want to go see The Master this weekend. I even arranged playdates for my kids so my husband and I can go to a matinee! We might even get fancy coffees afterwards....CRAZY.


----------



## Beaver101

Not at all crazy...well-deserved actually after a hard day/week/month of work. :encouragement: Also you're doing your part in helping the Canadian economy (and okay plus the American film industry and Starbucks some say).


----------



## HaroldCrump

According to investing wisdom used often on the forum, we all must buy shares of Starbucks and Cineplex because Money.Gal watches movies and drinks coffee.


----------



## Four Pillars

HaroldCrump said:


> _Margin Call _ was insipid and tired.
> I am wondering if _Arbitrage _might be better.
> 
> In general, financial/investing based movies have been hugely disappointing over the years.
> _Except_ the original _Wall Street_ (not Part-II)


I gotta say that I liked Margin Call. Not a great movie, but worth watching if you like financial movies.


----------



## Four Pillars

Just watched "Get him to the Greek". 

Fantastic. Loved it. Extremely funny.


----------



## Cal

I was on holidays the other week, and between airports and down time on the cruise and the long weekend, I saw:
Battleship (I liked it, a decent action movie, a little too predictable)
Expendables 1 and 2 (probably liked 2 better)
Taken (really good, will probably see taken 2 at the theatre, bot amnot expecting it to be as good)
The girl with the Dragon Tatoo (I liked it, but it was a little disturbing in a way)

And yes, I am lucky that my wife likes to watch action movies!


----------



## Spudd

I heard Taken 2 was awful. I'd wait for the video.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo was awesome. And for me it was more then a "little" disturbing.

I also liked Margin call. But thought Battle Ship was rubbish.


----------



## Four Pillars

Dopplegangerr said:


> Girl with the Dragon Tattoo was awesome. And for me it was more then a "little" disturbing.
> 
> I also liked Margin call. But thought Battle Ship was rubbish.


I haven't seen the American version of Dragon Tattoo, but I enjoyed the Swedish versions, even with sub-titles.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I'll add my vote for Expendables I and II (yes, II is better), Taken - I, and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.
I didn't find it disturbing at all - it's just a movie.
I will wait for Taken - II to be on DVD.


----------



## Toronto.gal

- Liked 'Taken' [would give 7/10] & planning to see 'Taken II' [because I like Liam].  As a result, I recently watched 'Unknown' [for the 2nd time].

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/unknown-review-film-99870

- For fans of the suave 007, [Harold + others...], an early review:

*'Newspaper critics rushed to print and celebrities took to Twitter after seeing "Skyfall," with many calling it the best Bond film in the franchise's 50-year history'.*

http://ca.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idCABRE89C00L20121013

While you wait, you can listen to the film's song [posted in music thread].


----------



## Cal

Daniel Craig is my favorite Bond. Looking forward to that movie coming out next month.


----------



## donald

Anybody planning to see-the wolf of wall st?coming out soon?dicaprio is in it(bio on jordan belfont......think that's the name,looks like it will be solid-anything martin S puts up is.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> - For fans of the suave 007, [Harold + others...], an early review:
> 
> *'Newspaper critics rushed to print and celebrities took to Twitter after seeing "Skyfall," with many calling it the best Bond film in the franchise's 50-year history'.*


I have no doubt it will be the best.
If you ask me, each new movie has usually surprassed the previous ones (leaving aside some of the forgettable Timothy Dalton and a few of the Roger Moore ones).

I'm awaiting Skyfall eagerly.
I think I might (cough, cough, sniff, sniff) call in sick the Tues. after to catch the discount mid-afternoon show to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Jungle

Saw Skyfall last night. I think it was the best movie I've ever seen in a long time. 
Disclaimer: I am a Bond fan. But this one was _really, really_ good!! 
I want to see it twice!!


----------



## Ethan

donald said:


> Anybody planning to see-the wolf of wall st?coming out soon?dicaprio is in it(bio on jordan belfont......think that's the name,looks like it will be solid-anything martin S puts up is.


I read "the wolf of Wall Street" 5 years ago. I'm excited that its getting turned into a movie.


----------



## Beaver101

*Jungle:*


> I want to see it twice!!


 .. go for it Jungle! Planning to do the same, at least twice. Tickets for late night showing yesterday night here in downtown TO theatres were sold out by the hour. Ended up watching The International on dvd (humbug) instead ... not bad 7/10, starring Clive Owen.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I am planning to watch Skyfall this week (tomorrow, if possible, on discount).
Has anyone watched it in I-MAX? Is it worthwhile paying the extra for I-MAX?

I liked _The International_
I believe it is based on Barclays Bank, although they don't say so.


----------



## Barwelle

Saw Skyfall yesterday. Can't compare it to any other Bond movies because it is the first one I've seen, but I really enjoyed it. The 2.5 hrs flew by.

I don't think I-MAX is necessary ... but that's the frugal guy in me! (Saw Skyfall using credit card points)

I also liked The International. For another good one with Clive Owen, see Children of Men.


----------



## KaeJS

Barwelle said:


> Saw Skyfall yesterday. Can't compare it to any other Bond movies because it is the first one I've seen.


^ I stopped reading after this.

It was the _first_ one you've seen?

Where have you been, my friend?


----------



## Spudd

Went to see Skyfall tonight. It started off well but then got really boring about halfway through. And the sound levels were bothering me... the dialogue was too quiet and the explosions/gunshots too loud.


----------



## Barwelle

I figured there was going to be some backlash from that confession!

Yup. First one I've seen. Action movies that are all about guns, explosions, vulnerable women, implausible situations, and tough guys facing off alone against multiple bad guys and always winning never appealed to me, and that was my impression of what the Bond movies were. But with British accents.

It still had a lot of that I suppose, but I still liked it.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Barwelle said:


> Action movies that are all about guns, explosions, vulnerable women, implausible situations, and tough guys facing off alone against multiple bad guys and always winning


Umm, and what's wrong with that?


----------



## Barwelle

Personal preference, I suppose. Not trying to sound all high and mighty, but I like it when a movie is relatively realistic and has more to it than blowing things up and killing people.

One of my pet peeves is when, in the car chase scenes, it seems like the cars are perpetually accelerating and shifting up. Most cars have no more than six gears! Or when the bad guys fire hundreds of rounds at the protagonist throughout the film, while he's always on the mark with one-shot kills. Or when a plain old table or desk will stop bullets. hmm.

Now that I think of it, Skyfall still had a bunch of action film cliches. Oh well.


----------



## Beaver101

> *Personal preference*, I suppose. Not trying to sound all high and mighty, but I like it when* a movie is relatively realistic *and has more to it than blowing things up and killing people.


 .. personal preference is fine but then again it is a "movie" so not sure how realistic it can be made. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Barwelle said:


> 1. British accents...
> 2. vulnerable women....


1. Love it; the accent and the men, too! 
2. The weaker & more vulnerable [albeit irresistible & seductive], is Bond!

Hmmmm, I think you're just jealous of Bond's overall abilities, LOL. 

You forgot about the exquisite exotic locales that you normally don't get with other movies; each 007 film = a solid lesson in Geography, not just seduction. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_James_Bond_film_locations

*'Globe Hopping Adventures of Bond':*









And what about the superlative cars, like the oh so versatile *Lotus Esprit,* 'designed to perform not only in high speed road chases, but also as an underwater submarine, with cement jets/front harpoons/radar guided missiles/rear propellers/retractable wheels', and much, much more [I just could not translate all, LOL].









Since I don't need all that horse-power, I would settle for this quintessential *Austin Martin DB3:* [would you like a ride Harold?]. 









*Barwelle:* you have a lot of catching up to do!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_James_Bond_films

*Nobody Does It Better!* [other than Daniel Craig, that is].








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TZXw45V9CE

You think I'm a fan?!

Edit: anybody knows how to resize a pic.?


----------



## Nemo2

Barwelle said:


> One of my pet peeves is when, in the car chase scenes, it seems like the cars are perpetually accelerating and shifting up.


One of mine is when 'someone' is being chased by a large dog, (usually a German Shepherd or a Rottie).........they run, look back over their shoulder, and the dog's no closer........ever try and outrun a dog?


----------



## Beaver101

*Toronto.Gal:* ... Holy Bond fan! :tickled_pink: By any chance you're related to Bond? :biggrin:


----------



## Barwelle

Toronto.gal said:


> 1)Hmmmm, I think you're just jealous of Bond's overall abilities, LOL.
> 2)You forgot about the exquisite exotic locales that you normally don't get with other movies; each 007 film = a solid lesson in Geography, not just seduction.
> 3)*Barwelle:* you have a lot of catching up to do!
> 4)You think I'm a fan?!


1) Haha... maybe... can't deny he's good with the ladies.
2) Yes I agree with that, I was thinking that this was one of the things I liked about Skyfall. Also was cool picking out the places I've been to, want to go to, or should learn about.
3) Apparently.
4) Really? Couldn't tell at all!! :rolleyes2:

PS. Thank you T.gal for this excellent quoting system.



Nemo2 said:


> One of mine is when 'someone' is being chased by a large dog, (usually a German Shepherd or a Rottie).........they run, look back over their shoulder, and the dog's no closer........ever try and outrun a dog?


+1. Also, when the hero is chasing the villain (or vice versa) and loses him in a crowded train station or something but always seems to pick him out anyway. Or notices a door that is ajar and "knows" that's where they went. Can't be that easy.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> You forgot about the exquisite exotic locales that you normally don't get with other movies; each 007 film = a solid lesson in Geography, not just seduction.


Oh no, that picture missed so many other references.
For instance, the Bahamas was featured prominently not just in _Thunderball _but more recently in _Casino Royale_.
I bet you remember Bond stepping out on the beach after his swim on Paradise Island 

There have been a couple of references to Canada as well.
The most prominent one I remember is _The Spy who Loved Me_ had a few scenes shot in the Canadian north.

Also missing is that [in]famous last scene from _Die Another Day _inside a Tibetian monastery.
I believe the last few secs. of that scene was deleted from the theatre version after protests by Tibetian Buddhists.



> Since I don't need all that horse-power, I would settle for this quintessential *Austin Martin DB3:* [would you like a ride Harold?].


But *I* do need the horsepower.
I prefer the DB5 or the DB V12


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. Oh no, that picture missed so many other references.
> 2. I bet you remember Bond stepping out on the beach after his swim on Paradise Island
> 3. I prefer the DB5 or the DB V12


1. I was just being considerate by allowing the other Bond fans here to have a say. 
2. Any trading losses that I may suffer today, will be 100% your fault. :love-struck: 
3. Forget the invitation then. :rolleyes2:

I see that car in your near-future HC. :encouragement:


----------



## KaeJS

HaroldCrump said:


> But *I* do need the horsepower.
> I prefer the DB5 or the DB V12


Well said, my friend. Well said.


----------



## bayview

What about one of these from this garage or this roofless!


----------



## HaroldCrump

We saw _Skyfall_ this Tues.
What a really awesome movie !
Completely blows all other Bond movies (and other recent action movies) out of the water.

I thought _Casino Royale_ was the best Bond movie ever, but this one has topped that.

I also like the way the have started delving into Bond's origins (like his childhood, the ancestral home, and references to his marriage) in this movie (a process that was started in _Casino Royale_).
Up until _Casino Royale_, there had been almost no references to Bond's past in 20 movies.
Also, Moneypenny has been introduced in this movie.

Anyhow, during the long Bond drought between _Die Another Day_ and _Casino Royale_, lots of naysayers were saying that the days of Bond are over.
This is a new age of action movies.
This is the age of Jason Bourne, etc.

Well, Bond is back with a Bang.
It's a must see for anyone with even an iota of interest in Bond.

P.S. I think I'll go again a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## Toronto.gal

We saw it last weekend.

Not really convinced it's the best of all [maybe so], but no surprise at all as to why it has dominated the box-office, and that I plan to watch it a 2nd/3rd time; maybe also in the next couple of weekends. :biggrin:

The ending made me a little sad [Harold, you'll understand what I mean]. And I agree with all you said about the references to Bond & him trying to reconcile with his past, which were details never before revealed.

I give it 9.7/10. :encouragement:


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> The ending made me a little sad [Harold, you'll understand what I mean].


I know, it indeed was.
I believe they are slowly trying to tie it back to the rest of Bond's history and the cast of characters, and therefore had to do what they did to M in the end.

Did you notice how they are dropping hints about Bond and other characters.
Blink and you will miss it.
Like, how it was revealed almost by accident that M is actually Emma, a fact never before revealed or even alluded to.
And that the new M is actually Mallory.

That ties back to the male character M in all the old Bond movies.

I'd like to see Ralph Fiennes continue playing M - he is an excellent actor, and sadly underrated (IMO).


----------



## Spudd

I've seen Skyfall so I'm not personally invested but I would suggest those who have posted spoilers edit their posts, so as not to spoil the fun for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Cal

Will either see Skyfall this weekend or next weekend. My wife and I hate crowds, so we always wait a few weeks.

She is also looking forward to Jack Reacher on Dec. 21st as she has read the book by Lee Child.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Sorry about the spoilers, but it is kinda hard to discuss a movie without revealing anything about it.
Anyhow, it is not a Hercule Poirot mystery novel and I haven't revealed that it was the butler that poisoned the wine.


----------



## Argonaut

I saw The Hobbit on Friday. Been a big fan of Tolkien since before any of the movies came out so I was anticipating this one. It was very entertaining and as always the three hours flew by. The big hubbub about the 48fps and how it was supposedly "unwatchable" was totally baffling, looked fine to me. On the other hand, it tried too hard to live up to, and tie into the previous Lord of the Rings trilogy. Makes one realize how great those movies were. 

Would have preferred The Hobbit to stand alone and take on the light-hearted tone of the original book. And of course, Peter Jackson manages to annoy by changing little things that don't need changing. Why doesn't Gandalf trick the trolls like in one of the more memorable book scenes? Why does Bilbo see Gollum drop the ring instead of happening upon it by mistake? Annoying.


----------



## mrPPincer

30 min. Youtube animated short film, The Man Who Planted Trees
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLDEL-ZPqaQ


----------



## Cal

I was looking forward to seeing Jack Reacher, but understand its release has been delayed due to the school shooting in the US. :frown:


----------



## Nemo2

http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...m-cruise-is-no-high-jack-reacher-8423227.html



> Jack Reacher is a giant. He has many other notable characteristics — always knowing the time exactly without a watch, obsessing over the quality of his coffee, never carrying more than a toothbrush, and so forth — but sheer size is Jack Reacher’s big thing. He stands 6ft 5in high, has a 50in chest, 36in legs and he weighs around 250lb, none of it body fat............//..............Cinema is the art of illusion, and if SFX wizardry means we can now be successfully transported to the world, of, say, Avatar or Prometheus, then how difficult could it be to make Tom Cruise (5ft 7in on a good day) look just a little larger than life?
> 
> Cunning camera angles and careful casting could surely take care of the problem? After all, Humphrey Bogart (5ft 8in) rose above the rest back in the day, pre-CGI, using just extra cushions to sit on, boxes to stand on, five-inch platform heels, and, it is said, little trenches for his leading ladies to subside into.
> 
> The remarkable fact, though, is that in this movie no attempt whatsoever has been made to big up Tom Cruise. He swaggers mightily, leaning backwards, swinging his arms out from his body as though to accommodate gigantic muscles, treading heavily as though almost unbearable weight had to be allowed for — but the overall effect is laughable. He remains a titch. It's exactly like a small boy pretending to be a big man.


----------



## Nemo2

Apologies if I've mentioned this one before, (not a movie, but definitely worth watching; we just finished the last of the second season/show.......superb writing/dialogue, and as funny as hell):

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587000/

_Rake_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q38RjSOTim4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xZEJvDlOlg


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Zero Dark Thirty * - I give it a 7/10.

The hi-tech surveillance was beyond unbelievable! As for the controversy surrounding the movie, well, you have to judge that for yourself.


----------



## SpIcEz

Toronto.gal said:


> *Zero Dark Thirty * - I give it a 7/10.
> 
> The hi-tech surveillance was beyond unbelievable! As for the controversy surrounding the movie, well, you have to judge that for yourself.


I honnest had a really hard time liking Zero Dark Thirty... I cant put my finger on it, but I really didint feel it was that great.

This is a movie that blew me away out of nowhere. (Limitless)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1219289/


----------



## Toronto.gal

Given the theme of the movie, it sure was disturbing at many levels, but from reading some reviews [some totally false ones by the way], I got the impression that many people got stuck with certain scenes, and hence failed to understand the movie in its entirety.


----------



## Cal

Looking forward to The Great Gatsby: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7AFnJbETLw

And the Company You Keep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_y9Qo6-syE


----------



## HaroldCrump

Penelope Cruz rumored to be the next *Bond Girl*.
Also, it seems the next two Bond movies are being written and produced simultaneously and may be released in 2015 and 2016 respectively.

http://ca.movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-talk/penelope-cruz-bond-girl-rumor-examined-173807000.html


----------



## Toronto.gal

The producers must have seen Luz [Penélope] in the movie Belle Époque. :biggrin:

As long as the next Bond is Craig, that's all I care about.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> As long as the next Bond is Craig, that's all I care about.


It'll be him, no worries there.
Sony has already signed him up for 2 more movies.
And they are keeping Ralph Finnes as M, another excellent decision IMO.

The real question, however, is which model of Aston Martin will be the next Bond car.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

Did any one watch Iron Man 3? I'm taking the kids today and I'm hoping it is at least watchable.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> And they are keeping Ralph Finnes as M, another excellent decision IMO.


Agree completely!


----------



## HaroldCrump

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Did any one watch Iron Man 3? I'm taking the kids today and I'm hoping it is at least watchable.


We will go this weekend.
We won't take the kids though (they are still under 8).
I didn't think parts I and II were appropriate for kids.

As for the movie, I have no doubt it is well worth watching.


----------



## donald

Have not seen iron man 3 but heard(downey jr)shows significant character ''vulnerabilities"unlike most superhero's who are ''god'' like.
It is also apparently darker/more complex and a thicker story line than the previous iron man's
Not sure if that lends it self to kids
Heard it was really good!

I read a feature on robert downey jr(think it was forbes-how bankable he is once again ect/box office sale)I think downey jr is prob more intersting than ''tony'' stark is(great comeback)
You will prob like more than your kids cc!(if your into marvel/super hero flicks)


----------



## Cal

I recently saw Ironman 3 and FF6 and enjoyed both of them.

My wife wants to see Superman next in a few weeks.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

Glad to hear Iron Man 3 is a good watch. I took the kids to see Iron Man 2 and did not like it all that much.

Oh, also watched Hobbit on Blu-Ray. Can't say I liked it that much. It seemed to drag on and on but of course, one should expect that considering 300 odd pages have been shot into a 8 to 9 hour movie. One reviewer on Rotten Tomatoes quipped that they should have subtitled the movie: Are we there yet?


----------



## HaroldCrump

I watched Hobbit on DVD a couple of weeks ago, borrowed from the library - would never pay own money for that crap.
Along with the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy, this has got to be the absolute, worst, boring movie series like ever.
They couldn't pay me to watch Hobbit II.

Oh wait, scratch that - the Twilight movies are the absolute worst boring movie series ever.
Lord of the Rings/Hobbit comes a close second.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

Agree with you 100% on Twilight. I think I managed to watch about 1/2 hour of the first one and couldn't stand it anymore. I loved the LOTR though. I thought the series did justice to the books.


----------



## peterk

We tried a LOTR extended version marathon once. It was brutal. Everyone was bored as hell and falling asleep. Our starwars marathon, even with twice the number of films, was much more tolerable.


----------



## sags

I bought a whole bunch of used DVDs from video stores and pawn shops, and am getting around to watching them lately.

Three that I liked were The Big Fish, The House of Sand and Fog, and Case 39.

I had never heard of any of them before watching............and they were quite good.


----------



## HaroldCrump

peterk said:


> We tried a LOTR extended version marathon once. It was brutal. Everyone was bored as hell and falling asleep. Our starwars marathon, even with twice the number of films, was much more tolerable.


Star Wars any day.
I have done the marathon once, about 5 years ago.
Maybe this summer I'll re-do the Star Wars marathon.

An LOTR marathon? Shoot me first, please ;o)

Other marathons I'd like are - Terminator, Rambo, Rocky, F&F, and Back to the Future (although the last one is more like a jog)


----------



## none

http://youtu.be/1yqVD0swvWU


----------



## HaroldCrump

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I loved the LOTR though. I thought the series did justice to the books.


Oh, so you read the books *too?* 
LOL, you have a got some patience !!
Actually, I did enjoy the character of Sméagol very much.
That was the only thing that enabled me to suffer through the 3 movies.
_My precious_


----------



## Four Pillars

I loved LOTR! 

Last night I watched a neat movie - Safety not guaranteed. It kind of reminded me of K-Pax which I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## HaroldCrump

FP, I *loved* _Safety not Guaranteed_.
I like these types of off-mainstream movies.
Another one you might enjoy is _Robot and Frank_.


----------



## MoneyGal

Those who like Safety Not Guaranteed - has anyone seen "Primer"? FANTASTIC time travel movie. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(film)


----------



## Toronto.gal

sags said:


> 1. The House of Sand and Fog
> 2. The Big Fish


*1.* Watched it when it first came out & found it a little strange [or not what I had expected], but enjoyed the performance of beautiful Jennifer Connelly and Sir Ben Kingsley. Jennifer first impressed me in the movie 'A Beautiful Mind'.

*2.* Read a review of 'Big Fish' & it sounds interesting, so I'll make a point of watching it, thanks for mentioning it. 

Here is the review for those that may be interested:
http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/reviews/big-fish-20031120


----------



## MoneyGal

House of Sand and Fog is a chillingly sad book (and I have also seen the movie).


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> An LOTR marathon? Shoot me first, please ;o)


Same request. :hopelessness:

No Rambo or Rocky for me, but I enjoyed 'Cliffhanger' back then, when I was a lot younger, lol, not sure about now.


----------



## Four Pillars

MoneyGal said:


> Those who like Safety Not Guaranteed - has anyone seen "Primer"? FANTASTIC time travel movie.





HaroldCrump said:


> Another one you might enjoy is _Robot and Frank_.


Thanks for the recs - I'll add them to my list.


----------



## HaroldCrump

MoneyGal said:


> has anyone seen "Primer"? FANTASTIC time travel movie.


Thanks for the recommendation, added it to my list.
Speaking of time travel movies, did anyone like _The Butterfly Effect_? It's an old movie with Ashton Kutcher.
I did not like any of the recent time travel movies such as _The Time Traveler's Wife_, _Looper_, or the _Time Machine_ with Guy Pearce (that one is older).
_12 Monkeys_ wasn't bad though.


----------



## Four Pillars

Yes, I saw Butterfly Effect. I thought it was quite good.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I liked Butterfly Effect as well, although many folks I know didn't.
I like these time warp movies.
Another one I enjoyed was _Inception_.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

If anyone is interested, I though Iron Man 3 was pretty good. I've added the recommendations to my list as well. A recent movie I saw that we liked was The Dark Knight Rises (the quibble was it could have been edited down a bit).


----------



## HaroldCrump

CanadianCapitalist said:


> A recent movie I saw that we liked was The Dark Knight Rises (the quibble was it could have been edited down a bit).


Yep, by like _half_.
All the Batman movies were far too long IMHO.
I prefer the 4 Spiderman movies (the ones with Toby McGuire were better than the one with Andrew Garfield)


----------



## LondonHomes

Anybody seen the the new movie "After Earth" .... the kids have been wanting to see it but I'm not sure if I would be a good movie for a 10 year old.


----------



## HaroldCrump

It is supposed to be a huge flop.
I haven't seen it...will wait for the DVD.


----------



## Beaver101

Can't wait for The Wolverine 2013 with Hugh Jackman - coming out to a theatre near you on July 26, 2013 :love-struck: and those Aussie actors :encouragement: + X-Men franchise.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Let me ask you guys (and gals) this - what did you think of _The Life of Pi_?
Liked it/hated it/indifferent?

But first, do we all agree which version of the story was real?


----------



## Four Pillars

Agreed, Inception was quite good. 

Watched half of the latest Spiderman last night which I just got from the library.

Seems pretty good, but it's a bit odd to watch what is basically a remake of the first spiderman movie. The intro story is different, but most of the movie is similar.

The main guy is no Toby MacGuire.

Haven't seen Life of Pi yet.


----------



## MoneyGal

Andrew Garfield is not a good choice for Spiderman (IMO) but he was fantastic in Boy A: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boy_A_(film)


----------



## HaroldCrump

Boy A, thanks MG for the recommendation.
Already put a hold...2nd in queue.


----------



## mrPPincer

I watched Life of Pi and thought it was very good, in hindsight I should have maybe read the book beforehand but I hadn't planned to at the time so I went ahead to see what all the talk was about.

The second story is the more believable real-world compatible version.
Knowing it you're left understanding why there is a first version and why that's the one you'd prefer to hold in your mind over the second one, especially from the perspective of the main character.

Very good story but the excellent CG totally made the movie.
What bugs me is when the main CGI dude stood up and tried to explain the plight of that segment of the industry at the Oscars he was drummed off the stage with Jaws music, I thought that was annoying and rude, I wanted to hear what the guy had to say.


----------



## MoneyGal

HaroldCrump said:


> Boy A, thanks MG for the recommendation.
> Already put a hold...2nd in queue.


Harold - did you look at the movie summary? It was a great movie (because it was based on an excellent novel) but the subject-matter may not be to everyone's taste. Please take a moment to check that you might enjoy it!


----------



## HaroldCrump

I did read the summary of the book/movie from the Wikipedia link that you posted.
I pick my movies just as carefully as stocks


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> Can't wait for The Wolverine 2013 with Hugh Jackman.....those Aussie actors :encouragement:


Not a fan of Sci-Fi, but nothing not to like about Hugh Jackman!

I've seen him in The Prestige/Les Misérables/Kate & Leopold. I reckon you've seen all his movies. :biggrin:


----------



## none

Toronto.gal said:


> Not a fan of Sci-Fi, but nothing not to like about Hugh Jackman!
> 
> I've seen him in The Prestige/Les Misérables/Kate & Leopold. I reckon you've seen all his movies. :biggrin:


Science fiction/Westerns/Drama are just vehicles to tell a story. By some measures there are really only 7 different stories and are simply told in different ways.

There is a lot of terrible films out there. For example, Transformers -- ALL ABSOLUTELY TERRIBLE. Barely science fiction, I would call it more fantasy (as I would call Wolverine).

One FANTASTIC science fiction film which I am sure you would like is called MOON. Excellent film.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/


----------



## uptoolate

MoneyGal said:


> Those who like Safety Not Guaranteed - has anyone seen "Primer"? FANTASTIC time travel movie. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(film)


Thanks MG - I will definitely watch this one. Not sure how I missed it - I only read the first couple of lines of the Wiki summary just in case.


----------



## Four Pillars

Finished Spiderman last night. It was a decent superhero action flick, but not even close to the original.


----------



## Barwelle

peterk said:


> Our starwars marathon, even with twice the number of films, was much more tolerable.





HaroldCrump said:


> Star Wars any day.
> I have done the marathon once, about 5 years ago.
> Maybe this summer I'll re-do the Star Wars marathon.


So... for a Star Wars marathon, what order do you watch the episodes in? 

IV, V, VI, I, II, III?

Or I, II, III, IV, V, VI?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Barwelle said:


> So... for a Star Wars marathon, what order do you watch the episodes in?
> IV, V, VI, I, II, III?


^ that.
The order they were originally filmed in.

BTW, I did not like the new Star Wars animated movies. At all.
Neither the new Star Trek.


----------



## Toronto.gal

none said:


> 1. Science fiction/Westerns/Drama are just vehicles to tell a story.
> 2. There is a lot of terrible films out there.
> 3. MOON. Excellent film.


*1.* Sure movies are about storytelling, but it doesn't mean that I'm interested in all genres/stories.

Kate & Leopold, for example, is categorized as 'fantasy', and though that genre does not appeal to me either, because it has other overlapping genres [romance/comedy], I actually enjoyed it.

*2.* Unfortunately, mediocrisy rules.
*3.* Haven't seen it, but if it's a hybrid type movie, it might indeed interest me.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> Kate & Leopold, for example, is categorized as 'fantasy', and though that genre does not appeal to me either, because it has other overlapping genres [romance/comedy], I actually enjoyed it.


Kate and Leopold is an excellent movie...I thoroughly enjoyed it.
For a more comedy oriented version based on a similar theme, watch _Just Visiting_.


----------



## Beaver101

none said:


> Science fiction/Westerns/Drama are just vehicles to tell a story. By some measures there are really only 7 different stories and are simply told in different ways.
> 
> There is a lot of terrible films out there. For example, Transformers -- ALL ABSOLUTELY TERRIBLE. Barely science fiction, *I would call it more fantasy (as I would call Wolverine).*One FANTASTIC science fiction film which I am sure you would like is called MOON. Excellent film.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/


 ... that's okay *Mr. none*, I'm perfectly to happy to see The Wolverine "movie" for entertainment purpose and to fantasize on Hugh. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Beav* the fantasist! 

*Harold:* not a fan of pure comedy either, lol [most don't make me laugh], but I'll put 'Just Visiting' on my list for when I'll need a bit of escapism. 

Speaking of comedies, the last one we saw was 'The Big Wedding', but I must say that it was pretty stupid IMHO. Given the all-star cast, which included De Niro, I had expected better.


----------



## none

Beaver101 said:


> ... that's okay *Mr. none*, I'm perfectly to happy to see The Wolverine "movie" for entertainment purpose and to fantasize on Hugh. :biggrin:


Sorry I guess what I was saying was getting lost. I am a fan of the Xmen and spinoff franchises. I just wouldn't call them 'science fiction' per se (by the more hardcore definition of it's largely semantics). I was more pointing out that it's a strange thing to write off an entire genre especially because it's just a vehicle to tell a story.

Take for example, Primer, classic science fiction as it deals with the consequences of technology on man (please excuse the sexist language) - an excellent film without a doubt. Another example, the hybrid sci-fi / fantasy Michael bay transformer franchise which are all absolutely awful and offensive on many levels. That's all I meant.

There is excellent sci-fi/ terrible drame and vice versa - I don't write off any genre - a good story is a good story regardless of vehicle.


----------



## Toronto.gal

none said:


> 1. a good story is a good story regardless of vehicle.
> 2. I don't write off any genre


*1.* I didn't argue that point at all.
*2.* Ok., that's your choice, but we don't all think the same.

I don't like horror movies, so should I still go watch one if the story is good?


----------



## none

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* I didn't argue that point at all.
> *2.* Ok., that's your choice, but we don't all think the same.
> 
> I don't like horror movies, so should I still go watch one if the story is good?


That's a good point, I don't really care for horror either. I think that has more to do with the nightmares afterwards. Then again, I would rather watch nightmare on elm street (horror) than "requiem for a dream" (Drama) any day of the week. The latter is truly one of the most horrifying films I've ever seen even though it's not 'horror' per se. Then again, I do enjoy the walking dead (TV show) which I guess would be considered horror by some.


----------



## HaroldCrump

CanadianCapitalist said:


> If anyone is interested, I though Iron Man 3 was pretty good. I've added the recommendations to my list as well.


We saw _Iron Man 3_ this weekend (the 3D version).
I agree it is an awesome movie - the best among the 3.
Guy Pearce as the villain was chilling and very convincing.

I have to agree with my earlier thought that it is not appropriate for kids, IMHO.
Too much violence.
12 and older should be ok.


----------



## Addy

Mary and Max - one of my all time favourites!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_and_Max


----------



## Barwelle

Has anyone seen Star Trek Into Darkness yet?

I _was_ looking forward to After Earth buut reviews are mostly negative.


----------



## HaroldCrump

What about the new Superman?
I am hearing good things about that as well.


----------



## Eclectic12

Barwelle said:


> Has anyone seen Star Trek Into Darkness yet? ...


Yes ... lots of twists with references to previous episodes/movies. My co-worker complained that at two points, it was rather obvious but no one else has complained.

I liked it.


Cheers


----------



## Spidey

I'll give another vote for the latest Star Trek movie. Both my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Cal

I saw 'Now you see me' on the weekend. It was pretty good. Kept me guessing until the end.

Looking forward to seeing Superman and the Lone Ranger in the near future.


----------



## KaeJS

HaroldCrump said:


> We saw _Iron Man 3_ this weekend (the 3D version).
> I agree it is an awesome movie - the best among the 3.
> Guy Pearce as the villain was chilling and very convincing.
> 
> I have to agree with my earlier thought that it is not appropriate for kids, IMHO.
> Too much violence.
> 12 and older should be ok.


I'm not a fan of fictional movies, but I did see IM3 in 3D, as well.

I've got to say, it was pretty good...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> Can't wait for The Wolverine 2013 with Hugh Jackman - coming out to a theatre near you on *July 26, 2013 *:love-struck: and those Aussie actors :encouragement: + X-Men franchise.


Just in case you needed a reminder............:chuncky:

*"It may be the strongest of all the roles I've played,"* Jackman says of the "X-Men" antihero.
http://movies.yahoo.com/news/jackman-calls-wolverine-career-defining-role-202445337.html

Nothing 2 interesting out there for me atm, though I might consider watching 'The East'.
http://movies.nytimes.com/2013/05/3...-by-zal-batmanglij-and-brit-marling.html?_r=0


----------



## Beaver101

Yes, yes, yes! ... how can anyone not :love-struck: Hugh here? Thanks for the ring up ... :chuncky:


----------



## Cal

Did anyone see Wolverine on opening weekend?

And as an aside from the movie thread, but related....a co-worker of my wife's gave us Season 1, 2, 3 on a memory stick of Game of Thrones, which we watched the last 3 weekends, great show.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Good show yes, but the books are on another level entirely. Started reading them in the 90's....


----------



## Toronto.gal

Cal said:


> Did anyone see Wolverine on opening weekend?


Went out of my comfort zone [not my preferred genre], and saw it yesterday. I actually enjoyed it!!: encouragement: 

I give it a 4* [out of 5]

How about you *Beav?* :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Has anyone mentioned Searching for Sugarman? I watched it last night and it was the best movie I have seen in a long time.

In 1969 and 1970 an artist named Rodriguez made 2 albums for Motown. The people involved thought they had the next Bob Dylan but they were wrong, the albums went noplace, did not sell and were soon forgotten.

Except in South Africa. Somehow they got to South Africa and made Rodriguez a superstar. His albums sold by the hundreds of thousands and he was bigger than the Rolling Stones.

Nobody knew anything about him except what appeared on the original album liner notes.All kinds of stories went around about his death. In 1997 a reporter decided to find out what happened to him, and interview anyone he could find who remembered him, and write the biography of this mysterious artist who had such a great influence on his country.

I won't spoil the plot but this is the story of his quest and the surprising things he found out.


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> Went out of my comfort zone [not my preferred genre], and saw it yesterday. I actually enjoyed it!!: encouragement:
> 
> I give it a 4* [out of 5]
> 
> How about you *Beav?*


 ... 4.5 / 5 for the rest of the cast and the movie, 10 out of 10 for Hugh Jackman :love_heart: as Wolverine :love_heart: 

Hope he re-appears in the next X-men franchise series Days of Future Past 2014, can't wait. :encouragement: :encouragement:


----------



## m3s

KaeJS said:


> I'm not a fan of fictional movies


Me neither. I can't sit through a fictional Hollywood movie unless I already read the book. I was interested in this one since I saw them filming at the track, but it actually looks good even if you don't like F1.


----------



## m3s

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Has anyone mentioned Searching for Sugarman?


Never heard of it before, thanks! Hard to find little gems like that


----------



## Cal

I saw Elysium and The Conjuring this weekend. (didn't really have alot to do)

Elysium was better than I thought it would be, Matt Damon picks pretty good roles, and is a great actor.

The Conjuring....well if you go, you may need a change of shorts after, it was pretty scary. My wife watched half of the movie with her hands over her face.


----------



## donald

I also seen the conjuring(last-night)good flick if your looking for a nice scare,my date was hanging onto me way too hard lol,movie scared the **** out of her.I wonder how true that movie is,they say it is based on a true story(warrens/parron family)I'm skeptical.


----------



## Cal

We googled the family, there is a video we found of one of the daughters doing an interview in response to the movie release. Of course certian things were added for the sake of making a movie, but she did mention that it was fairly accurate, the only difference that it all happened over the course of 10 years.


----------



## HaroldCrump

_The Exorcist_ is based on a supposedly true story as well.


----------



## donald

The thing i don't get is if it is ''true'' why in the sam hill did the family stay and endure such a horrifying decade?Yeah they said the spirts attached themselfs to the family but still!I would of high tailed it out of there and started anew!Who in there right mind would hang around a haunted house for years on end with a demonic entity trying to overtake the mother's soul and induce her to kill her children.
The first game of hide & clap i had with my kid and the ensuing demonic play and i would of pack my bags and said the hell with this ****.


----------



## HaroldCrump

But donald...try selling the house _after_ these events already began.
Who's gonna buy?


----------



## donald

No doubt the family was in a pickle but i'm sure they had to have had alternatives.
Re-list with the agent that sold.
Move into a hotel.
Move in with family and friends.
seek the church or the warren's help to at-least seek shelter short-term.
If my wife had welts on her on body every night and my kids were screaming bloody murder every other night and i also seen the dark spirts and i had ghost hunters telling me some ''women'' bathseba haunts the house that would be good enough for me to at-least figure something out!I sure in the heck would not hang around.....would you harold?


----------



## Cal

Anyone going to see th Steve Jobs Movie coming out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrvkCS0ZGPU


----------



## Toronto.gal

Keeping your thread alive KaeJS. 

*Prisoners -* I liked it, and though nothing alike, the grey & gloomy background & setting, reminded me of another movie, 'The Lives of Others' [2006 winner for best foreign film]. 

http://leviathyn.com/review/2013/09/25/prisoners-review-haunting-thriller-great-direction/
http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-lives-of-others-2007-1


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> 'The Lives of Others' [2006 winner for best foreign film].


Great movie...(oops, I meant 'film'.) :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

It was a great picture, but so haunting, that I could not get it out of my mind for days [not only referring to the theme].


----------



## fatcat

lives of others was terrific
didn't they keep peoples underwear in sealed bags ?
is that a german thing ?


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> It was a great picture, but so haunting, that I could not get it out of my mind for days [not only referring to the theme].


Totally unrelated, but this Argentine 'flick' was also enjoyable: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1305806/


----------



## Islenska

Also saw Prisoners, now that keeps you on your seats edge,

but what does the ending forbear, methinks a Prisoners 2

plus not to be picky but they sure had crappy weather in that community, like rain and gloom all the time, guess that is the movies theme!

The detective's role was played perfectly, would see it again down the road.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Islenska said:


> 1. Also saw Prisoners, now that *keeps you on your seats edge*,
> 2. but what does the ending forbear, methinks a *Prisoners 2*
> 3. plus not to be picky but they sure had crappy weather in that community, like *rain and gloom all the time*, guess that is the movies theme!
> 4. The *detective's role was played perfectly*, would see it again down the road.


1. No kidding!
2. Was I ever disappointed in the ending, but I thought the same as you, ie: P2.
3. Definitely part of the movie, and from the very 1st scene [if u remember what took place].
4. Including the part with his eyes, right?

Hugh Michael Jackman fan, *aka: Beav:* I bet you saw the movie also? :biggrin:

*Nemo:* thanks! I'll definitely check 'El Secreto de sus Ojos'. Btw, when do you leave for Barcelona?


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Btw, when do you leave for Barcelona?


This Saturday evening.......a week in Barcelona.....catch the ship on October 13.....land in Ft. Lauderdale October 27......then, due to the vagaries of flight pricing, stay over for two days before flying back to Toronto, (for about the same price, two hotel nights included, that it would have cost us on the 27th & 28th......AND, had we paid more and flown on those days we'd've been looking at 7 hour + flights, since they routed through Montreal).

(It's sailed now, but we noticed another repositioning cruise, Copenhagen-Miami, for ~ $299, (plus one would have to get to Denmark of course)......perhaps next year..if we don't find this one intolerable.)


----------



## m3s

I haven't watched it yet but Easier Said Than Done documentary was just released on Vimeo. In related news the Canadian military has a bid out for an experienced rally driver instructor... Rush just came out as well

BTW Searching for Sugarman that Rusty posted is a great movie. I just watch it based on his review without reading anything else first.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> This Saturday evening.......a week in Barcelona.....catch the ship on October 13.....land in Ft. Lauderdale October 27......then, due to the vagaries of flight pricing, stay over for two days before flying back to Toronto, (for about the same price, two hotel nights included, that it would have cost us on the 27th & 28th......AND, had we paid more and flown on those days we'd've been looking at 7 hour + flights, since they routed through Montreal).
> 
> (It's sailed now, but we noticed another repositioning cruise, Copenhagen-Miami, for ~ $299, (plus one would have to get to Denmark of course)......perhaps next year..if we don't find this one intolerable.)


You must be packing by now then!

With all the interesting destinations you do every year, we'll probably run into each other one of these years; I'll recognize you from the CR pics. :encouragement:

Have a great time!


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. No kidding!
> 2. Was I ever disappointed in the ending, but I thought the same as you, ie: P2.
> 3. Definitely part of the movie, and from the very 1st scene [if u remember what took place].
> 4. Including the part with his eyes, right?
> 
> Hugh Michael Jackman fan, *aka: Beav:* I bet you saw the movie also? :biggrin:


 ... you bet I saw Hugh! :love-struck: Maybe the crappy ending was a good thing - can't wait to see him again in P2! Hope Jake returns too despite his distracting big blue eyes :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2

If it hasn't been mentioned previously, The Counterfeiters is another excellent European film: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0813547/

And, Bringing Up Baby....Josi style: From the RSA Tsotsi http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468565/

For a little Irish humor: The Guard http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1540133/


----------



## Four Pillars

Just watched "Compliance". Can't say I liked it - ended up mostly fast forwarding it.

It's kind of like watching a train wreck considering it's based on a true story. Did some googling and apparently it happened quite a few times. 

Very hard to believe...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_search_prank_call_scam


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Body of Lies* - the aerial surveillance part [technology] was indeed quite unbelievable.
http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/body-of-lies-2008

I would like to watch *Gravity*, but even in a non 3D version [if there is one], I think the movie might still make me physically ill.

Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> I would like to watch *Gravity*, but even in a non 3D version [if there is one], I think the movie might still make me physically ill.
> 
> Has anyone seen it yet?


Haven't seen it, however, one of my good friends swears by it.

I'm not sure if it's available in non-3D, but he said if you are going to see the movie, you must see it in 3D.

Personally, I have yet to watch a trailer. Maybe I will do that now...


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> he said if you are going to see the movie, you must see it in 3D.


Then I guess those of us suffering from a lazy eye, sensory conflict, or whatever it is that makes us ill, will miss it. Thank goodness for books! :encouragement:


----------



## KaeJS

I don't like 3D movies as it makes me ill, as well. It hurts my eyes and always makes my stomach feel like I just downed a whole bunch of soda.

My friend is definitely an advocate for the 3D movies, though.

I just checked out the trailer. It's a space movie. I won't be watching it. Not my style.


----------



## none

KaeJS said:


> I just checked out the trailer. It's a space movie. I won't be watching it. Not my style.


What a narrow myopic way to view the world and story telling.

I'll watch anything if it is written and executed well. Drama, fantasy, sci-fi. It's all about the writing and I try to not focus on the vehicle too much.


----------



## KaeJS

My view on the world is now myopic and narrow because I rather not watch a space movie?

There are 2 actors in the entire movie and it's not based on a true story.

I think your post is out of line to assume that I have a narrow view on the world because this particular movie does not interest me. People have likes and dislikes. It does not mean someone has a narrow or myopic view of the world if something does not appeal to them.


----------



## Four Pillars

KaeJS said:


> I think your post is out of line to assume that I have a narrow view on the world because this particular movie does not interest me. People have likes and dislikes. *It does not mean someone has a narrow or myopic view of the world if something does not appeal to them*.


No kidding - I happen to like space movies, but there are a lot of types of movies that I just won't watch. I don't care how good the story is.


----------



## none

Good story telling cuts across all genres. Hence, the saying 'don't judge a book by its cover'.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ I got same lecture from you, when I said that I did not like to watch horror movies.

Just because you give any well-written genre a chance, it does not mean we should follow. Also, what's considered a good story to you, does not necessarily make it so, isn't that what you often tell people here about their opinions? 

I don't have to prejudge a horror movie, because I don't care to watch it, whether well written or not, period!


----------



## none

You should watch 28 days later. It really is an excellent film.


----------



## Four Pillars

28 days later is a very excellent movie - but not if you don't like horror movies. If that's the case, then I don't recommend it because you probably won't like it.

For myself - I like some horror movies, but anything involving little kids? Forget it - I can't watch it.

It all depends on what you are looking for. Last night for example, I watched "Two-headed Shark Attack" - I enjoyed it, but I totally understand (unlike some people) that most people won't want to waste their time watching that kind of trash.


----------



## Dmoney

SHARKNADO

Enough said!


----------



## Jon_Snow

I could care less where a movie is set - space, earth, city, country, prairie, forest. If it is GOOD movie I'll give it a try. And by all accounts Gravity is a GREAT FILM, some saying it is one of the best ever. I will reserve judgement until I see it.

But KaeJS, respect the heck out of ya, but to dismiss it because it takes place outside earth's atmosphere - strikes me as odd - I'd love to know what it is about the setting of space in films that turns you off so.


----------



## Four Pillars

Dmoney said:


> SHARKNADO
> 
> Enough said!


It's on this weekend, so I can finally check it out.


----------



## none

Jon_Snow said:


> But KaeJS, respect the heck out of ya, but to dismiss it because it takes place outside earth's atmosphere - strikes me as odd - I'd love to know what it is about the setting of space in films that turns you off so.


Just a little odd.


----------



## uptoolate

Gravity was amazing. Saw it in 3D IMAX on the first night. As someone who grew up with the Gemini and Apollo programs this was a must see for me. My wife, the non-sci-fi member of the team thought it was an excellent movie despite her self-avowed fear of heights.


----------



## Nemo2

none said:


> Good story telling cuts across all genres. Hence, the saying 'don't judge a book by its cover'.


+1


----------



## KaeJS

Jon_Snow said:


> But KaeJS, respect the heck out of ya, but to dismiss it because it takes place outside earth's atmosphere - strikes me as odd - I'd love to know what it is about the setting of space in films that turns you off so.


It's not that I'm necessarily turned off by it. I mean, if it was on tv for free, I might watch it. Space movies/sci-fi/fantasy movies don't appeal to me.

I'm merely just saying that I would rather watch other movies before I chose to watch a space movie. I don't find them that exciting. I've seen Apollo 13 and a few other space movies, and they are "OK", but it's not something I would go out of my way to watch.

Also... Mr. Snow, I took a picture of a White S5 on the 401 yesterday on my way home. I thought of you and was going to post it. Haha. Convince that wife of yours (but keep the Toyota for the winter )


----------



## Jon_Snow

Quit work at 42, or get an S5... I'm choosing the former.

Still might treat myself years down the road, but such an early exit from the workforce requires some measure of financial prudence. Audi is out for now.

And KaeJS, I predict you will enjoy Gravity immensely when you eventually see it. :tongue-new:


----------



## Dmoney

Four Pillars said:


> It's on this weekend, so I can finally check it out.


It's amazing. But awful... But amazing.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Don't judge a book by its cover? Why do you think they put on the title and author's name in big letters? Sometimes they have a big colored picture showing what the book is about. Don't judge a book by its cover? What else are you supposed to go by?


----------



## Beaver101

> Go by *Four Pillars':*It all depends on what you are looking for. Last night for example, I watched *"Two-headed Shark Attack" *- I enjoyed it, but I totally understand (unlike some people) that most people won't want to waste their time watching that kind of trash.


 ... got to check that out, not that I'm fond of sharks but totally whacky title. :biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS

I watched *The Last Exorcism* last night.

It was an interesting movie for the first hour.

It's made to appear to be a true story/documentary, when in fact it is not. It gives it an edge.

However, the ending was horrible. It didn't sum up anything at all and the movie sort of just "died". (Don't you hate it when they do that?)


----------



## james4beach

uptoolate said:


> Gravity was amazing. Saw it in 3D IMAX on the first night. As someone who grew up with the Gemini and Apollo programs this was a must see for me. My wife, the non-sci-fi member of the team thought it was an excellent movie despite her self-avowed fear of heights.


I just saw Gravity in 3D IMAX. Certainly very impressive visuals, I think it would be fun for anyone into space things. I found it a bit stressful, personally, but maybe what that really demonstrates is just how the movie can draw you into the sensory experience. It's not like there's anything deep or meaningful in the actual story, though.

The last film from this director was Children of Men, which was also amazing. I thought that story was very good, and there was some amazing cinematography there too (the battle scenes).


----------



## donald

Went to see captain Phillips,thought it was pretty good(I like true stories)I liked how they captured both characters and didn't one side the story.I think the plot of solmolia piracy is extremely interesting and the story is very much a story of capitalism and the effects of globalization.
one trailer that has caught my eye(also a story based on sea)is all is lost with Robert Redford,looks like a deep movie,apparently in almost all of the movie no words are spoken,according to credits(Sundance ect)this is red fords best.


----------



## Beaver101

Runner, runner - elements of money, gambling, hi-tech, etc. ... 6 out of 10 for the movie... 7.5 for Justin Timberlake, surprisingly not bad acting. ositive:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Elements of 'gambling'? Then not for me, I'm a trader, not a gambler. 

I watched *'Wrecked'* recently. Actually, I found it better than the reviews, but I hated the perfunctory ending [like the one in Prisoners also].
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1316622/


----------



## Four Pillars

Skyfall. Very good!I


----------



## james4beach

Captain Phillips - saw it last night. 5 out of 5. Nice story, excellent character development (both Phillips and the Somalians side). The last 1/4 of the movie is riveting and Tom Hanks is amazing at conveying the emotion. Go see it and you'll see what I mean


----------



## hystat

Captain Phillips was very good. But don't drink a giant glass of water before the movie starts like I did...... 2:15 I think it runs and there's a lot of water and splashing in the last 20 minutes lol.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Four Pillars said:


> Skyfall. Very good!


It was EXCELLENT!

You just saw it last week? Wow, I couldn't wait to watch that one shortly after its release; not once, but twice, in fact. :love-struck:

Next on my list is Captain Phillips; thanks for the recommendation J4B.


----------



## Charlie

Another recommendation for Captain Phillips. Tom Hanks was outstanding.....almost as good as the actor who played the Somali captain. Really well done.


----------



## Four Pillars

Toronto.gal said:


> You just saw it last week?


 (Skyfall)

I get all my movies from the library, so I'm on kind of a delayed schedule.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I probably hold the CMF record for having seen _Skyfall _most number of times.
Watched it twice in the theatre, and 4 times on DVD since then.
I sabotaged my library queue by holding it multiple number of times.

But then, I have watched most Bond movies several times.
Saw _Live and Let Die_ last week as well.


----------



## Beaver101

^ maybe ... now where is the real SkyFall on this forum -does he know he's constantly being watched ... lol ... just kidding! It's one of the best bond movies seen - now only if M didn't die at the end ... so sad.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Four Pillars said:


> (Skyfall)
> 
> I get all my movies from the library, *so I'm on kind of a delayed schedule*.


You have my admiration for your patience. :encouragement:

*Harold:* 6x? LOL, you must love the Bond gals. :biggrin: 

I hold that record for another movie, actually a documentary, and a fantastic one! And I'm not done watching it. :chuncky:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touching_the_Void
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t65VrYZ2U9s


----------



## HaroldCrump

Recently, I watched a movie that has simply got to be the worst, most awful move ever made - _Passion Play_, starring Megan Fox, Bill Murray, etc.
At least it is the worst one I have watched in a long, long time.

Thankfully, I did not pay for it (although I paid in terms of time - about 90 mins.)

I know this is the *Good* movie thread, so I don't want to muddle it...maybe we need a *Bad* movies thread to warn others of such disasters.

Now I need to watch a James Bond movie just to recover from this experience.
I think I'll watch _The World is not Enough_


----------



## Four Pillars

Harold - couldn't you have bailed part way through? Or were you waiting for it to get better? (which is the mistake I often make).


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Simple answer: Megan Fox. :love-struck:


----------



## HaroldCrump

T.Gal nailed it :love-struck:


----------



## Four Pillars

It doesn't have Megan Fox, but here is the Anchorman 2 trailer - looks pretty good (if you liked the first one):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VdGI5-z_hg


----------



## james4beach

Charlie said:


> Another recommendation for Captain Phillips. Tom Hanks was outstanding.....almost as good as the actor who played the Somali captain. Really well done.


Yup amazing acting in this one. The lead Somali pirate was, until recently, a limo driver in Minneapolis (all the Somalians are friends, from the Minneapolis Somali community). This was his first acting gig and it's just incredible how well he's done. Very impressive, such a great personal story for Barkhad Abdi -- he did an amazing job and what a fantastic opportunity for him.

By the way I usually avoid long movies but this one was so enthralling that I didn't notice the time pass at all.


----------



## Toronto.gal

'He [Abdi] and 3 buddies, answered a casting call and ended up nearly stealing the show from a 2x Oscar winner'.

*Hanks:* 'I found him so convincing, that my lower lip began to tremble a little bit, and the hair was standing on the back of my neck...'

Can't wait to see it this w/end.
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-3445_162-57606127/the-real-captain-phillips/


----------



## donald

"relax,everything is going to be ok,look @ me....look @ ME!I am the captain now"


----------



## humble_pie

Toronto.gal said:


> 'He [Abdi] and 3 buddies, answered a casting call and ended up nearly stealing the show from a 2x Oscar winner'.
> 
> *Hanks:* 'I found him so convincing, that my lower lip began to tremble a little bit, and the hair was standing on the back of my neck...'
> 
> Can't wait to see it this w/end.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-3445_162-57606127/the-real-captain-phillips/




toronto.gal that video clip is a real gem, thank you so much.

talk about an incredible intersection of real life with art. The border is so thin it's dissolved. And i didn't even know about the doctor.

where Abdi says I'm the captain now? impossible to believe, but this was ad-libbed.

who else can't wait to see this movie? a tiny hint: view t.gal's linked video first, it'll stretch the dimension of the known world even more.


----------



## james4beach

That is a great clip. So apparently the final scenes were filmed with a real navy medic (on a ship, it seems) and it kind of just went ad lib with Tom Hanks doing his own thing.

And boy does it _look_ real in the movie. So much that I got emotional... it's authentic... you can really feel what Hanks' character has gone through. An amazing finalé

P.S. I needed a drink after the movie


----------



## Nemo2

Haven't seen the original, but kinda enjoyed the Helen Mirren remake of 'The Debt'

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226753/


----------



## HaroldCrump

Nemo2 said:


> Haven't seen the original, but kinda enjoyed the Helen Mirren remake of 'The Debt'


What a co-incidence indeed - I watched _The Debt_ yesterday as well.
I had seen it before when it came out in the theatres couple of years ago.
I liked it a lot.
Everyone's performance was top notch, not just Helen Mirren's, although she was clearly the star of the movie.

Here is a brief background on the real Surgeon of Birkenau - *Dr. Josef Mengele*, and the inspiration behind the movie.
http://mantlethought.org/content/debt-revisiting-angel-death

Scroll down towards the end and there is a picture and some commentary about *Eva Moze Kor *- the woman who spent a lifetime trying to track down Herr Mengele, but did not succeed.
She is probably the inspiration behind the character played by Helen Mirren.


----------



## Nemo2

HaroldCrump said:


> Here is a brief background on the real Surgeon of Birkenau - *Dr. Josef Mengele*


Born in the middle of WWII, this pretty much all evolved during my lifetime.........I well remember the Eichmann trial, and Simon Wiesenthal's efforts in tracking down many of the Nazis..........am keeping watch for the Israeli original movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0990427/


----------



## Toronto.gal

Being a film aficionad*a*, I love this thread just like the music one also, as I have discovered movies & songs that were totally new to me!

I try to catch all the movies of the classy Dame Mirren, and had previously seen 'The Debt' also. Fantastic actress, but the entire cast was excellent indeed! 

She's also very, very good in the tv show 'Prime Suspect'.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime_Suspect

*Nemo:* are you back from your holidays? If so, I hope you had a great time!

I watched 'The Secret in Their Eyes', the Argentine thriller you recommended, but I have to admit that I almost gave up after 15 minutes as I found it too slow, but watched it until the end, and glad I did.

People, don't miss 'Captain Phillips'. I hope Mr. Abdi wins an Oscar for his performance.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Nemo2 said:


> Born in the middle of WWII, this pretty much all evolved during my lifetime.........I well remember the Eichmann trial, and Simon Wiesenthal's efforts in tracking down many of the Nazis


I am sure then you would have read _The Odessa File_ by Frederick Forsyth.
A movie was made too, but I believe it was quite ordinary and didn't do justice to the book.

I have read the book and it is excellent.

Here is a perspective on the truths and fiction behind the Odessa Files, including the claim that the original source was none other than Simon Wiesenthal.

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/g...-behind-the-odessa-file-and-nazis-on-the-run/

Another little known fact is that the Mistress of Crime - none other than Dame Agatha Christie - wrote a novel about this exact topic (the escape network of ex-Nazis) in her last days.
The book was called _The Passenger to Frankfurt_.
This was, of course, mostly fiction, but set in the context of the hunt for ex-Nazis going on in the late 1960s and early 1970s, this was quite a thriller.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> *Nemo:* are you back from your holidays? If so, I hope you had a great time!


Got back Tuesday night.......thoroughly enjoyed Barcelona, (was there in 1963 and again in 1969); rented a room in an apartment, through House Trip - most of the time our 'roommates' were a heavily tattooed young German couple.....he played bass guitar in a Punk Rock band.......when they left they vacuumed and cleaned......Sid & Nancy would have been appalled....true Punks would have kicked holes in the drywall! :chuncky:

Ship trip was great....my child bride celebrated her 61st in Ponta Delgada in the Azores.

Glad you enjoyed 'The Secret'.......I imagine there are a number of movies that I've given up on prematurely when hanging in would have paid off.


----------



## Nemo2

HaroldCrump said:


> I am sure then you would have read _The Odessa File_ by Frederick Forsyth.
> A movie was made too, but I believe it was quite ordinary and didn't do justice to the book.
> 
> I have read the book and it is excellent.
> 
> Here is a perspective on the truths and fiction behind the Odessa Files, including the claim that the original source was none other than Simon Wiesenthal.
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/g...-behind-the-odessa-file-and-nazis-on-the-run/
> 
> Another little known fact is that the Mistress of Crime - none other than Dame Agatha Christie - wrote a novel about this exact topic (the escape network of ex-Nazis) in her last days.
> The book was called _The Passenger to Frankfurt_.
> This was, of course, mostly fiction, but set in the context of the hunt for ex-Nazis going on in the late 1960s and early 1970s, this was quite a thriller.


Thanks for the link......it's always, (even when things are currently happening), difficult, or even impossible, to extract fact from fiction, and vice versa.

_The Odessa File_........yup, read it/enjoyed it when it first came out..............(seem to recall that the publishers subsequently reprinted a number of Forsyth's non-successful pre-_Day of the Jackal_ works after he became famous.......pretty average for the most part, which must give incentive to aspiring novelists.)


----------



## dubmac

I took a chance and watched a little known movie called "The Visitor" (2007) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0857191/. 
I quite enjoyed it - It was nominated for an Oscar (Best Actor - Richard Jenkins) 
I has none of the Hollywood Stars that are often associated with success. It doesn't have a Hollywood ending either. - It is a very good story, and it is easy to identify with given the situation in Syria, and the experience of illegal, or applying, immigrants arriving in the US.


----------



## HaroldCrump

For all the James Bond fans out here, the character of M (Judi Dench) has been resurrected for the new movie *Philomena*


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ *'Philomena'* sure sounds like a heartbreaker Harold. Release date on Nov.29th [was impossible to get TIFF tickets for this in Sept.]

*- Judi Dench deals in levels of sadness that could draw tears from a boulder.*
http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/film/review-philomena-1.1579466

- Also waiting for *'The Railway Man'* in Dec. 
http://www.express.co.uk/news/showb...an-shows-Colin-Firth-seeking-revenge-as-a-POW

*- 'The Invisible Woman'* in Jan.
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/sep/06/the-invisible-woman-toronto-2013-review

Caught the common denominator? 

- And in Feb., the music and dance spectacular *Heartbeat of Home!*


----------



## Cal

I am jealous, my wife is getting to see an advance screening of the Hunger Games - Catching Fire.


----------



## underemployedactor

HaroldCrump said:


> For all the James Bond fans out here, the character of M (Judi Dench) has been resurrected for the new movie *Philomena*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha! Love it. They say the vid was Harvey Weinstein's idea, but it seems all Steve Coogan to me.


----------



## donald

Out of the furnance-this looks like a good flick!
Watched the trailer today.
bale/harrelson/c.affleck/whitaker
gritty drama


----------



## Four Pillars

Just watched "Flight" with Denzel Washington. Excellent...


----------



## hystat

12 Years a Slave. - Fascinating true story. Not easy to watch in parts, but it will definitely win a few well deserved Oscars I predict. 
Made DJango look like Blazing Saddles as far as accuracy of depiction of the era.


----------



## Four Pillars

hystat said:


> Blazing Saddles


Haha - funny analogy.

Regardless of historical silliness - Blazing Saddles was a great movie.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*'Saving Mr. Banks' *sounds like a good movie for the holidays.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...nks-exposes-strengths-limits-of-disney-magic/


----------



## indexxx

Took out "The Gods Must Be Crazy" from the library today- it's probably been 30+ years since I've seen it and I don't remember anything about it really- aside from the main premise. Looking forward to watching it tomorrow night.


----------



## Spidey

I expect to be a little lonely with this favorite movie recommendation as lot of people seem to hate this movie and consider it a "rip off" of "It's a Wonderful Life". Every Christmas season, my younger daughter and I watch "The Family Man". I think I am fascinated by the concept that one small decision can alter the entire course of the rest of your life. Alternate realities are given serious consideration by esteemed scientists such as Stephen Hawking. The kind of thing that makes you think of several potential turning points in your life and go "Hmmm".


----------



## HaroldCrump

_The Family Man_ is one of my favorite movies all time.
I own it on DVD and watch it every now and then.
Téa Leoni is gorgeous in that movie (but that's not the reason I bought the DVD).

To some extent, I can see a bit of myself in that movie.
How certain apparently simple, innocuous choices can change the direction of your life completely.
You add up a dozen of such choices, and you have a completely different life.


----------



## humble_pie

i couldn't get the sound to play in Spidey's Family Man trailer.

it's knock-em-dead beautiful to watch silently. Meanings are crystal clear. Even other levels of meaning may be filtering through from a silent version!

i've got to see this movie. Silent or with sound, i'm buying it.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Go for it...I guarantee you will love it !
This movie is very close to my heart since it reminds me of the decisions I have made in my younger days.
When you watch it, you will know what I mean...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sometimes I miss great movies for not liking certain actors, and why I have missed 'The Family Man' [not crazy about Cage], but after the above comments, I'll definitely watch it, so *thanks for mentioning it HC/Spidey.*

Speaking of silent movies, I read earlier this week that most [US films] are disappearing. 

*“When you take away dialogue from a narrative story, it actually puts quite a challenge upon the creative people involved to tell the story entirely in a visual fashion. And it’s that limitation, I think, which makes the films so effective.”*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...e8f2b6-5cba-11e3-8d24-31c016b976b2_story.html


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> Sometimes I miss great movies for not liking certain actors, and why I have missed 'The Family Man' [not crazy about Cage]


Some of his performances are forgettable, such as _Next _and _Ghost Rider_, but this one is very good (IMO).
Other Cage movies I like are : _Face Off_, the _National Treasure _series,_ World Trade Center_, and many more.



> Speaking of silent movies, I read earlier this week that most [US films] are disappearing.


I assume you liked _The Artist_

Also, speaking of the loss of silent films, have you seen the movie _Hugo_?
It was based on Georges Méliès, and that character was played by Ben Kingsley.


----------



## humble_pie

speaking of no dialogue, i don't think i could stand to watch the new Robert Redford flick because my understanding is that he goes down with the boat ...


----------



## none

humble_pie said:


> speaking of no dialogue, i don't think i could stand to watch the new Robert Redford flick because my understanding is that he goes down with the boat ...


Spoiler alert? Don't be a douche.


----------



## donald

Watch the movie first humble!I have seen it and the ending is not that cut and dry-the ending was on purpose(up for you to decide as the movie viewer).
The movie has little to no speaking but because redford is such a ''heavy weight'' he pulls it off.
It is a raw movie-old man and the sea brought back to 2013
Redford is king-one of the best actors of all time-my man crush might be him if i had one.
it is worth a rent-watch the trailer to get a idea(it is metaphor based-----applied maybe more than the ''sea'' he finds himself in)


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. I assume you liked _The Artist_
> 2. have you seen the movie _Hugo_?


*1.* Mais bien sûr. Simplement génial IMHO!

Hazanavicius's risk writing a silent film surely paid off, as not only did it waltz off with wins for best director, but also for best picture & actor; and in the process, beating out Scorsese's 'Hugo' for the 1st two nominations. As Stephen King would say, “there is no gain without risk, perhaps no risk without love.” 

http://thetyee.ca/ArtsAndCulture/2011/12/16/The-Artist-Director/

So sweet/funny/well-deserved!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1-hDJMVA7M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc-UxXy_uzI

When was the last time a silent film won an Oscar, and what movie was it? There were some clues in one of the links above, but below is the answer.
http://www.ibtimes.com/wings-last-silent-film-win-oscar-1929-416846

That year, our very own Christopher Plummer, became the oldest winner at 82, for his supporting role in 'Beginners", a movie I haven't yet seen, but on my to-watch list. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=883H6gNZyGM

*2.* I'm not able to watch 3D movies.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> *2.* I'm not able to watch 3D movies.


You can watch _Hugo _on DVD in non 3D.
I can't watch 3D either.

I am a fan of Ben Kingsley.
His latest comic role in _Iron Man 3_ as the terrorist _Mandarin_ was very funny.
One of _very few_ comic roles by this serious and accomplished actor.

Another great comic role by Ben Kinsgley was in _Without a Clue_, where he played Dr. Watson to Michael Caine's Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## indexxx

HaroldCrump said:


> You can watch _Hugo _on DVD in non 3D.
> I can't watch 3D either.
> 
> I am a fan of Ben Kingsley.
> His latest comic role in _Iron Man 3_ as the terrorist _Mandarin_ was very funny.
> One of _very few_ comic roles by this serious and accomplished actor.
> 
> Another great comic role by Ben Kinsgley was in _Without a Clue_, where he played Dr. Watson to Michael Caine's Sherlock Holmes.


I loved Kingsley in Sexy Beast- completely menacing character and a great film.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. You can watch _Hugo _on DVD in non 3D.
> 2. I am a fan of Ben Kingsley.....serious and accomplished actor.


*1.* Yes, it's definitely on my long to-watch list; and even longer now, after all the above recommendations, so merci! What I meant to say, is that I would have seen it right after it came out, had it not been for the 3D issue [I normally like to watch the top {as in good} new movies at a cinema]. 

*2.* It's precisely because of Sir Ben Kingsley that I'm interested in the above. I became a huge fan also after watching him in movies like 'Gandhi', 'House of Sand and Fog', etc. I do prefer his serious roles, but indeed a very accomplished actor with 40+ years in the business, so he earned his title! Funny that I still clearly remember him in the former, but not in his role in 'Schindler's List', even when the latter is a much newer film. 

Speaking [indirectly] of Liam Neeson, I watched this w/end *'The Grey*', and boy, was it ever grey.
http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie-critic-reviews/the-grey.2/


----------



## Toronto.gal

*The Book Thief. *

Geoffrey Rush [who IMHO, was robbed of an Oscar for his fantastic role in The King's Speech] and Emily Watson, were wonderful as usual [why I went to see the movie].

13 year old Sophie Nélisse was pretty good as well!
http://www.montrealgazette.com/ente...teals+spotlight+Book+Thief/9166058/story.html


----------



## Islenska

Saw "Two Lives", fascinating movie with ties to WW2, Stasi, Cold War,...........on a plane en route to Frankfurt, and then chatted with an East German who openly discussed the war years, so it all came together.

Here in North America we never experienced the whole European cultural clash , let alone the devastation of these conflicts.


----------



## HaroldCrump

What, no comments on _The Wolf of Wall St._ yet?
And this is an investing forum...shame on you folks


----------



## Four Pillars

HaroldCrump said:


> What, no comments on _The Wolf of Wall St._ yet?
> And this is an investing forum...shame on you folks


I haven't seen that one on the library list yet. I'll let you know when I watch it.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Four Pillars said:


> I haven't seen that one on the library list yet. I'll let you know when I watch it.


It will be a long wait, the DVD release date is set to 14th April (tentatively).
The movie hit the theatres just this past week.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> What, no comments on _The Wolf of Wall St._ yet?
> And this is an investing forum...shame on you folks


Did u watch it already? What rating do you give it out of 5? If u did not watch it yet, shame on you, 2.

It was released around the holiday period, and movie is not exactly family type. :tongue-new: 

"The word 'f---' and its variants is used 506 times..'
Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/wolf-of-wall-street-breaks-curse-word-record-2014-1#ixzz2qURjK247

This one can wait until I can get it free from the library. I did, however, watch 'Philomena' once & 'The Book Thief' twice.

Next movie on my list for next month is 'The Monuments Men', which is based on a true story about the greatest treasure hunt in history. While I don't particularly care for Clooney, I like Damon & Blanchett.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/monuments-men-george-clooneys-new-3017230


----------



## Beaver101

^ lol ...


> "The word 'f---' and its variants is used 506 times..' Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/wolf-...#ixzz2qURjK247


 ... wow, talk about filling up a script - pretty easy to write. :soap:


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> Did u watch it already? What rating do you give it out of 5? If u did not watch it yet, shame on you, 2.


Yup, I have watched it.
It is not for everyone, and definitely not a family movie.
The [over]use of the F-word is not the most outrageous part of the movie either ;o)

As for rating, if one is into the whole Wall St. behind-the-scenes thing, then I'd give it a 4.5/5
If that topic does not interest someone, then it is better not to watch the movie at all.

I have read several books and watched several movies based on the whole Wall St. excesses theme.
Books such _Big Short_, _Liar's Poker_, _Bailout Nation_, _Colossal Failure of Common Sense_, etc.
And movies such as both the versions of Wall St.

I had recently read _The Buy Side_, and therefore a lot of things depicted in this movie sounded credible and realistic to me.












> While I don't particularly care for Clooney


Don't like Clooney, that's a shocker 
I was yet to meet a woman that does not like Clooney...


----------



## HaroldCrump

This is funny:

_*The version of "Wolf of Wall Street" shown in Dubai is 45 minutes shorter cause all the sex and drugs are taken out*_

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ered-as-gulf-version-is-cut-by-a-quarter.html

This is unfortunate.
There is one specific sequence where a heavily stoned Leonardo DiCaprio tries to make his way from a hotel back to his home, and then tries to prevent Jonah Hill from choking.
That was a very intense and compelling scene, esp. DiCaprio's acting.

It's got to be one of his best lifetime performances.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. The F-word is not the most outrageous part of the movie either ;o)
> 2. I was yet to meet a woman that does not like Clooney...


*1. *The orgy scenes then, LOL. Don't answer that as u don't want to give anything away. And thanks for the review. 

I read that the handsome DiCaprio picked up a Golden Globe for best actor in that movie, and that did not surprise me.

*2.* Now you have. :wink:

LOl *Beav *about the easy film script, and why I'll watch it for free. :tongue-new:

*Harold:* from the books u listed, which one was best? I'll read the one you'll pick. Thanks.


----------



## garreTT

IMO - The Wolf of Wall Street had way too many drugs. Without as much drug use, I thought it would have been better but it seemed good otherwise.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> *Harold:* from the books u listed, which one was best? I'll read the one you'll pick. Thanks.


Depends on what you like (within the Wall St. theme).

_*The Buy Side*_ is an autobiography of a hedge fund trader.
The author (Turney Duff) was interviewed on the LOLX several months ago.
Very similar to Wolf of Wall St. (esp. in terms of the outrageous drug usage, and general lifestyle of that profession).

The backdrop is a healthcare hedge fund and the author talks a lot about trading (and manipulating) pharma stocks, which I know you are quite interested in.
There is also a first hand account of Galleon Group and Raj Rajratnam (who is now in prison for insider trading)

Overall, the book is a sad but true insight into the decadent world of hedge funds and Wall St.

_*The Big Short*_ is a Michael Lewis book about a small bunch of contrarian traders that profited heavily from the US sub prime crisis.
No, not media personalities like John Paulson, but small, relatively unknown individuals that made out like bandits while the entire financial system was falling apart.
It might be a bit dated because by now most people know the details and facts surrounding the financial crisis of 2008.

_*Boomerang*_ - another Michael Lewis masterpiece, this time about the European debt crisis.
Michael Lewis travels through Iceland, Ireland, Germany, and (of course) Greece to report on the common people and life on the street.
A very funny and light hearted book.

_*Liar's Poker*_ - the original Wall St. masterpiece.
This is about bond trading on Wall St. back in the 1990s.
How relatively unskilled traders end up being in charge of large pools of capital and are able to do what they like without consequence and impunity.
Lots of (funny) stories about manipulation, ripping off customers, and just plain stupid things that happen on Wall St.

You can think of this as the original _Wall St._ movie with Charlie Sheen and Michael Douglas.

_Bailout Nation_ and _Colossal Failure of Common Sense_ are also based on the financial crisis.
The first one is more critical of the US administration and its corporate bailout programs for the big banks and big auto companies at the expense of ordinary people.
The second one is an inside look into Lehmann Brothers leading up to its collapse, and how Lehmann ended up being the sacrificial goat.

The next book I am starting is _The Alchemists_
It is a very voluminous book so it will probably take me several weeks to get through.
I'll let you know how it is


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks so much *Harold *for all your comments.

Definitely will be reading 'The Alchemists' also. Soooo many books to read! Just about to finish 'I AM Malala' now.


----------



## Toronto.gal

These 2 movies got mixed reviews, but I enjoyed them both given their genre & Oscar-winning cast:

- *Non-Stop *- featuring the amazing Liam Neeson + the incredible Michelle Dockery. Lupita Nyong'o, from 12 Years a Slave, had a small role in the movie as well.
http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/non-stop-2014

- *The Monuments Men *- great cast, but was very disappointed with the small role of Cate Blanchett [those who have seen the movie would understand why she should have had a greater part]. Was refreshing seeing another British actor - Hugh Bonneville. 
http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-monuments-men-2014


----------



## Tightwad

Its unfortunate a "list" hasn't been started because these may already have been mentioned.

First, as much as I like some action movies, I have been getting really tired of the kazillion bullets flying (funny how nobody ever gets shot) and cars flipping over with the aid of an explosive charge (why do they need that if they flipped over in real life). :rolleyes2: Hollywood keeping it simple for the mindless masses, I've always said.

Onto some great movies, to name a few:

To Kill a Mockingbird (a classic)

Das Bot (don't bother with the other sub movies)

The Downfall (quite disturbing)

The Tunnel

Dr. Zhivago

Out of Africa


----------



## Nemo2

Tightwad said:


> Out of Africa


One of my favorites.......another being _Zulu_...(drove a day out of our way to visit Rorke's Drift in 1983)........also _The African Queen_.


----------



## Tightwad

Nemo2 said:


> ........also _The African Queen_.


It is in my collection!

Lets not forget The Sand Pebbles, Steve McQueen's best along with Papillion.

Also, The Inn of the Sixth Happiness.

A few more:

The Trip To Bountiful

Anna and the King (I love Jodie Foster, actually her IQ)

Lost Horizon


----------



## Nemo2

Not a movie, but for Africa fans, Joanna Lumley's Nile, (we're currently watching one episode per night), is quite enjoyable:

What we've viewed thus far:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Roe6caq-qk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnSgS6YRMfg


----------



## Addy

Any animation fans here? The NON-Disney type? If you enjoy animated movies Max & Mary is a great, short movie. Max & Mary, Amelie and I forget the name of the movie, but it's about the french cyclist who gets hurt and is cared for by some very weird ladies. Darn I wish I could remember the title, anyone here know the movie I'm talking about? All three are excellent!


----------



## Cal

Just saw 300: rise of an empire. Enjoyed it.

\Looking forward to Edge of Tomorrow (Tom Cruise - sci fi) coming out in June.


----------



## nathan79

Addy said:


> Any animation fans here? The NON-Disney type? If you enjoy animated movies Max & Mary is a great, short movie. Max & Mary, Amelie and I forget the name of the movie, but it's about the french cyclist who gets hurt and is cared for by some very weird ladies. Darn I wish I could remember the title, anyone here know the movie I'm talking about? All three are excellent!


I am a big fan of animation, so I can say with confidence that you are thinking of _The Triplets of Belleville_. The director of that film also made The Illusionist (L'Illusionniste), so you might want to give that a try.

I haven't seen Mary & Max, but I just read about it and I definitely want to to check it out. The story sounds great.

It's quite far removed from the above, but my favourite animated film is How to Train Your Dragon.


----------



## Addy

nathan79 said:


> I am a big fan of animation, so I can say with confidence that you are thinking of _The Triplets of Belleville_. The director of that film also made The Illusionist (L'Illusionniste), so you might want to give that a try.
> 
> I haven't seen Mary & Max, but I just read about it and I definitely want to to check it out. The story sounds great.
> 
> It's quite far removed from the above, but my favourite animated film is How to Train Your Dragon.


I have never watched How to train your Dragon, intended to with my daughter but she said the movie looked scary  She is six now soon to be seven so I may try again. Thanks for the tip about L'Illusionniste, I will watch it if I can find it.


----------



## Beaver101

For Xmen fans who can't wait - streaming live : X-Men: Days Of Future Past World Premiere in London | May 12 | 12:45 p.m. EST

https://ca.movies.yahoo.com/x-men-days-of-future-past/ ... now where's Hugh? :star:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> 1. For Xmen fans who can't wait
> 2. where's Hugh? :star:


*1.* Such as yourself? :biggrin: 
*2.* Here! Enough until July? 
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...olverine-rallies-the-team-20140416-story.html


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Such as yourself? :biggrin:
> *2.* Here! *Enough until July*?
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...olverine-rallies-the-team-20140416-story.html


 ... thanks! but true fans can never get enough of Hugh! :adoration: :love_heart: :tears_of_joy:


----------



## hystat

Philomena. Stellar. 4.5/5 stars.


----------



## Eclectic12

Islenska said:


> ... Here in North America we never experienced the whole European cultural clash , let alone the devastation of these conflicts.


In terms of the full monty ... correct ... however I can recall some lively interactions both at work as well as passing by the Serbian / Croatian clubs in town.


Cheers


----------



## Toronto.gal

hystat said:


> Philomena. Stellar. 4.5/5 stars.


Saw it last year. Would simply not miss a movie starring Dame Judi Dench.


----------



## donald

Not sure if mentioned but lone survivor!wow is that a good movie!!!bio on a special op's operation against the Taliban...so good better than saving private ryan


----------



## Jon_Snow

Donald, will check that out for sure. I think it's on Telus Optik VOD now...


----------



## Toronto.gal

*"Begin Again" makes for easy-breezy entertainment* - indeed a refreshing & unexpected total charmer! The acting/cast/music/story = very good, so I give it a 4*.

Skip the bad reviews, and just go watch this feel-good movie!

http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/begin-again-2014


----------



## dubmac

hystat said:


> Philomena. Stellar. 4.5/5 stars.


+1 Agree. Philomena is a very good movie.

We liked the Philomena, and liked Rob Brydon's humour so we got "The Trip" - also good.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUOimokeY7s


----------



## kcowan

*And so it goes*
Douglas, Keaton, Reiner even Franki Valli
Poignant and funny.
Saw it last weekend.


----------



## peterk

Just watched Match Point and quite enjoyed it. A rare Woody Allen movie that doesn't take place in New York!


----------



## Toronto.gal

*'Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.' *Liked it, but still prefer the [tv version] original movie with Charlton Heston.

http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/dawn-of-the-planet-of-the-apes-2014


----------



## Beaver101

*Ice-House * on DVD ... someone's favourite actor here. :biggrin: No story give away ici.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> *'Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.' *Liked it, but still prefer the [tv version] original movie with Charlton Heston.


Saw it this past weekend.
It wasn't bad, and adhered to the original theme pretty well.
I thought the first part with James Franco & Freida Pinto was overall a better movie though.
Let's see how they make the next in the series, due exactly 2 years from now...


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> I thought the first part with James Franco & Freida Pinto was overall a better movie though.


I didn't see the 1st part, but that's what I heard, that it was better.

Re: *Ice-House, *on my list now, thanks Beav.

*A Twisty Mystery Sporting a Young James Bond*
http://cinemasentries.com/review/th...a-twisty-mystery-sporting-a-young-james-bond/


----------



## peterk

This is going opposite of the intent of this thread, but I just watched Gravity and thought it was absolute trash.

Slow, boring, horrible acting, unbelievable characters, and god awful science.

As a young man who loves sci fi and action movies, I have no idea how a movie set in space with many things exploding could be so incredibly boring to me, but it was!

I do not recommend.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I agree with you peterk.
I wouldn't be quite as harsh, but most definitely the movie is grossly overrated.

And most certainly it did not deserve the number of Oscars that it did (IMHO, Oscars are increasingly rigged, and given out for other motivations than pure quality of movie-making, but that's another issue).

Thankfully, I did not pay to watch it in the theatre - I watched it on a loaned DVD at home, but I think I nodded off a couple of times.


----------



## Money We Have

I saw Guardians of the Galaxy 2 weeks ago and it was awesome. One of the better sci fi comedy films. I enjoyed a bit more than The Avengers, if that's your thing.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Agreed on Guardians of the Galaxy. Enjoyed the hell out of it. 80's soundtrack was awesome and added to the "feel" of the movie.

Easily the best of all the "Marvel Comics" based movies. Bring on the sequel!


----------



## Toronto.gal

I want to tell 'The Good Movie Thread', that I saw another such movie: *'The Hundred-Foot Journey.' *
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2980648/

Ignore any bad review and just go see it. I LOVED it!

And from the movie soundtrack, this beautiful song from Charles Aznavour.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpJLtQmIv4o


----------



## indexxx

I agree about Gravity- way overrated. Amazing eye-candy though; the special effects were pretty astounding.

I saw a fun hidden gem on my flight back from traveling last week- an Irish film called The Stag. Low-key and quite charming with good writing and an decent unknown cast- just my type of thing. I like 'poetic slices of life' in my films.


----------



## HaroldCrump

indexxx said:


> Amazing eye-candy though; the special effects were pretty astounding.


That's not what I call eye-candy, but anyway :rolleyes2:

Moving on...has anyone watched the Ralph Fiennes_ The Grand Budapest Hotel_?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> *1.* That's not what I call eye-candy, but anyway :rolleyes2:
> 
> *2.* Moving on...has anyone watched the Ralph Fiennes_ The Grand Budapest Hotel_? What do you guys think?


*1.* LOL, no MF for sure. :biggrin:

*2.* I take it you haven't watched it yet, and why you're asking for opinions? Don't have one to give, but most reviews have been good; here is one of them:

*'At the moment, there are very few American filmmakers with the ability to articulate such an original, idiosyncratic vision and the means to express that vision so freely. There is a lot of integrity here and also a good deal of ambition. This is a movie concerned with — and influenced by — an especially rich and complicated slice of 20th-century European culture, and therefore a reckoning, characteristically playful but also fundamentally serious, with some very ugly history.'*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/07/movies/wes-andersons-grand-budapest-hotel-is-a-complex-caper.html

I did, however, once more, watch the wonderful Mr. Fiennes in Skyfall [but I don't think I have broken your viewing record yet, but getting close]. 

*indexxx:* British/Irish humour = +1.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I did watch _The Grand Budapest Hotel_ soon after it came out.
Thoroughly enjoyed it.
I am asking for opinions, given its "off the beaten path" theme, the sardonic humor, and the excellent acting by Fiennes.

At a time when the movie theatres are filled with outlandish fantasy movies like _Guardians of the Galaxy_, _Captain America_, _Avengers_, _Hobbit_ (coming soon), etc. this movie is a breath of fresh air.

I plan to watch _The Hundred-Foot Journey_ soon as well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. At a time when the movie theatres are filled with outlandish fantasy movies like Guardians of the Galaxy, Captain America, Avengers, Hobbit (coming soon), etc. *this movie is a breath of fresh air.*
> 2. I plan to watch *The Hundred-Foot Journey* soon as well.


*1.* I'm sure of that.

*2.* You'll enjoy it, despite some poor reviews. I don't think there were more than 50 people in the cinema when we went to see it [evening not matinée even].


----------



## indexxx

HaroldCrump said:


> That's not what I call eye-candy, but anyway :rolleyes2:
> 
> Moving on...has anyone watched the Ralph Fiennes_ The Grand Budapest Hotel_?
> What do you guys think?


Yes- well, THEATRE eye candy!

I'm in the minority as I didn't care for TGBH. I went fully expecting to really like it and ended up leaving before the end; I just wasn't invested in the story or characters. I just found it flat- great cast and some good scenes but maybe I just wasn't in the mood. Willem Dafoe was fun though.


----------



## Beaver101

> *HaroldCrump;*I agree with you peterk
> I wouldn't be quite as harsh, but most definitely the movie is grossly overrated.
> 
> And most certainly it did not deserve the number of Oscars that it did (IMHO, Oscars are increasingly rigged, and given out for other motivations than pure quality of movie-making, but that's another issue).
> 
> Thankfully, I did not pay to watch it in the theatre - I watched it on a loaned DVD at home, but I think I *nodded off a couple of times.*


 ... I don't think Bullock and Clooney can be that bad but thanks for the headsup... guess it's one movie worth perpetually waiting for. :sleeping:


----------



## HaroldCrump

Beaver101, in case you were planning to watch _Gravity _for George Clooney - don't.
He has a very small role in the movie.

A few minutes early on, then disappears for most of the movie, then returns for another few mins. late into the second half.
If you want to watch Clooney, rent _Ocean's Eleven/Twelve/Thirteen_, or _O Brother Where Art Thou_, or any of his other movies.

Gravity is all about Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Beaver101

HaroldCrump said:


> Beaver101, in case you were planning to watch _Gravity _for George Clooney - don't.
> *He has a very small role in the movie.*
> 
> A few minutes early on, then disappears for most of the movie, then returns for another few mins. late into the second half.
> If you want to watch Clooney, rent _Ocean's Eleven/Twelve/Thirteen_, or _O Brother Where Art Thou_, or any of his other movies.
> 
> Gravity is all about Sandra Bullock.


 ... what??? that sounds like 5 mins of Clooney only. I have seen almost all of Clooney's movies .. the worst is the Batman one (can't even remember the title now). Now, I'm wondering how much Bullock can act in a space suit ... loved her in Speed.


----------



## uptoolate

Jon_Snow said:


> Agreed on Guardians of the Galaxy. Enjoyed the hell out of it. 80's soundtrack was awesome and added to the "feel" of the movie.
> 
> Easily the best of all the "Marvel Comics" based movies. Bring on the sequel!


I saw this with the kids and really enjoyed it. Didn't have much in the way of expectations as the comic was after my time. I was pleasantly surprised. Awesome Mix No. 1 went to number 1 on the album charts. My 15 year old down loaded the soundtrack and thinks most of it is great. Go figure.


----------



## Cal

Looking forward to Fury with Brad Pitt later this Fall......as well as Dumb and Dumber To.


----------



## Jeff_Wall

I watched Guardians of the Galaxy last week.
Pretty good movie, I enjoyed it...


----------



## Rubab20

1.ted 2.movie 43 3.batman the dark knight 4.rocky 1-6 5.the dukes of hazards 6.x men 1-3 7.the wolverine 8. Kickass 1-2 9.the punisher 10.the avengers 12.ghost rider 1-2


----------



## mrPPincer

Rubab20 said:


> 1.ted 2.movie 43 3.batman the dark knight 4.rocky 1-6 5.the dukes of hazards 6.x men 1-3 7.the wolverine 8. Kickass 1-2 9.the punisher 10.the avengers 12.ghost rider 1-2


I hadn't heard of movie 43 but I liked all the other ones on your list so I will check that one out asap


----------



## CrankIt

Just watched The Big Lebowski for the first time this weekend. It had some funny moments and a great cast, but it dragged a bit near the end and didn't live up to the hype my friends give it.


----------



## HaroldCrump

mrPPincer said:


> I hadn't heard of movie 43 but I liked all the other ones on your list so I will check that one out asap


Well...please read some of the reviews before you decide to "invest" 90 mins. or so of your time.
Don't let the cast of top actors/stars fool you.
It is...umm...different.


----------



## Toronto.gal

For all Bond fans out there:

*- Movie name* for the 24th Bond movie = *SPECTRE*
*- Release date* = 10/2015 - will mark the 53rd anniversary
*- Bond girls* = Monica Bellucci/Lea Seydoux 
*- Bond car* - Aston Martin DB10

With Craig/Fiennes & the bellissima Belluci, this might be the best Bond movie yet, and better even than Skyfall, the most successful thus far having crossed the $1 billion+ mark. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/30308894

*Beauty!*
http://www.astonmartin.com/en/live/...nd-aston-martin-debuts-unique-car-for-spectre


----------



## Beaver101

^ Thanks for the heads-up... but can you ever miss Daniel C.? :tickled_pink: Ouch, release date is 2015 October, that's a long wait!


----------



## HaroldCrump

Release date has been updated to Nov 6th 2015 now.
It'd be interesting since Star Wars - VII is also scheduled to be released in Nov. 2015.

Regarding SPECTRE, I am certain it will be the best Bond movie.
Daniel Craig has essentially saved the movie franchise.
The debonair Bond style played by Roger Moore wasn't going to work in this day & age.
Craig has accomplished what they had tried decades ago to achieve with Timothy Dalton.


----------



## Beaver101

Without Sean Connery, there ain't going to be a Bond, let alone a franchise. Sean Connery is still best.


----------



## Beaver101

For the Batman movie fans - *Earliest known licensed Batmobile up for auction on Saturday* :

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/earliest-known-licensed-batmobile-auction-saturday-141010825.html



> By Marice Richter
> 
> DALLAS (Reuters) - Holy smokes! The earliest known officially licensed car of comic book superhero Batman is up for auction on Saturday.
> 
> *The 1963 Batmobile is believed to be the first custom car to be licensed as Batman's swanky ride and could fetch up to $500,000*, according to officials with Dallas-based Heritage Auctions. *The opening bid is $90,000.*
> 
> This is the first time this vehicle has been put up for auction since it was cast off and forgotten for nearly 50 years.
> 
> "This is a great piece of lost Pop Culture and Americana," said Margaret Barrett, director of entertainment and music at Heritage Auctions. "There is a lot of interest in it."...


 ... Oh My G ... could fetch up to $500,000? I wonder what a toy model would fetch for - time to search someone's (not mine's) toy box. :biggrin:


----------



## indexxx

Beaver101 said:


> For the Batman movie fans - *Earliest known licensed Batmobile up for auction on Saturday* :
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/earliest-known-licensed-batmobile-auction-saturday-141010825.html
> 
> ... Oh My G ... could fetch up to $500,000? I wonder what a toy model would fetch for - time to search someone's (not mine's) toy box. :biggrin:


I had one of those little metal Batmobiles- i seem to remember little plastic flames moving in and out of the exhaust pipes as you rolled it along- some gear gizmo attached to the wheel!


----------



## Letran

I think this movie defines all of us as consumers.

Weapons of Mass Distraction

Two media moguls get into a nasty power struggle for the ownership of a pro football team which takes a drastic effect on their personal and professional lives.


Director: Stephen Surjik 

Writer: Larry Gelbart 

Stars: Gabriel Byrne, Ben Kingsley, Mimi Rogers |

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120487/


----------



## indexxx

CrankIt said:


> Just watched The Big Lebowski for the first time this weekend. It had some funny moments and a great cast, but it dragged a bit near the end and didn't live up to the hype my friends give it.


I felt the same way when I first saw it, but then after seeing it a second time I did enjoy it much more, which usually doesn't happen for me with movies. But for comedy nothing tops Borat- he's just completely shameless and it's also amazing satire.


----------



## Beaver101

The Imitation Game - 4.0 out of 5.


----------



## uptoolate

Thought 'The Imitation Game' was a 4.5. Haven't been to a movie in recollection where the audience applauded at the end. (Although we were very relieved when 'The Interview' finally ended! - glad we didn't pay to see that)


----------



## Beaver101

^ I would have given it a 5.0, only that I didn't get to finish the movie (got kicked out of theatre for sitting on the stairs) so half point deduction and also, the ending was sad - read the review to find out about the ending (so another half point deduction).


----------



## none

Bird man was great. I did, however, realize that the movie was making fun of me the entire time.

Fun though. Nice that there is some weird stuff like that out there.


----------



## Islenska

Freda Kelly, original secretary/helper for the Beatles for 11 years

If you are a Beatles nut like me this is a can't miss, very original and Freda is a very sweet lady. One of the few that did not cash in on the group and yet has very fond memories of their rise to fame in the 60s

Documentary is called "Good ole Freda"


----------



## Beaver101

Not a movie but related(?) to a movie character,

*The name's bondi, Plagiodontia aedium bondi: Newly-discovered cat-sized rodent is named after
James Bond*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3083529/The-s-bondi-Plagiodontia-aedium-bondi-Newly-discovered-cat-sized-rodent-named-James-Bond.html?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

.. a lot of weird news these days ... or everyday. :biggrin:


----------



## Sandra

the theory of everything is amazing!!


----------



## zylon

*Texas Justice (1995)*
TrueStory/Lifetime Movies

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtLrazIWU1I


Heather Locklear and Peter Strauss.



free upload image


----------



## gabrielledamon

I Saw the Devil (2010)

Must watch Korean serial killer movie.


----------



## indexxx

Just watched Box Of Moonlight again this weekend- three of my favourite latter-day actors: John Turturro, Catherine Keener, and Sam Rockwell. I like these type of poetic 'slice-of-life' films.


----------



## olivaw

I just watched 12 Angry Men (1957) with Henry Fonda, Lee J. Cobb, Ed Begley, E.G. Marshall and Jack Klugman. It's a classic about jurors deciding the fate of an inner-city teen at a time when the death penalty was in effect. 

You can watch it for free on tubitv


----------



## indexxx

olivaw said:


> I just watched 12 Angry Men (1957) with Henry Fonda, Lee J. Cobb, Ed Begley, E.G. Marshall and Jack Klugman. It's a classic about jurors deciding the fait of an inner-city teen at a time when the death penalty was in effect.
> 
> You can watch it for free on tubitv


One of my all-time favourites! Incredible performances.


----------



## olivaw

indexxx said:


> One of my all-time favourites! Incredible performances.


I don't recall seeing it before and it is now one of my all time favourites too.


----------



## zylon

The Crash (2017)
Jekyll Island (original title)

Some *LANGUAGE*, but for the most part, they keep their pants on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7CJW4Ybtzk



windows 7 print screen


----------



## agent99

olivaw said:


> You can watch it for free on tubitv


Any downside to registering for tubi tv? We would want to use it from windows 7 laptop connected by HDMI cable to TV. Will that work with tubitv? Do we have to deactivate adblocker etc.?


----------



## olivaw

agent99 said:


> Any downside to registering for tubi tv? We would want to use it from windows 7 laptop connected by HDMI cable to TV. Will that work with tubitv? Do we have to deactivate adblocker etc.?


I use it on Apple TV so I am unsure about how it would work on Windows. I have experienced no significant downsides on my device. They intersperse short/infrequent video commercials throughout the film. I registered but it didn't really make a difference to our enjoyment of the service.

Minor downsides :1) commercials are placed randomly so a commercial break can happen in the middle of a sentence, 2) interface is not as slick as Netflix, 3) minor bugs, though nothing major.

Upsides: 1) free, 2) large library of films, 3) you don't have to register - of course you lose the wish-list and history features but these are not essential 4) streaming quality is quite good.


----------



## agent99

Thanks - will give it a try.


----------



## olivaw

_Snowden_ is the iTunes .99 cent movie this week. My wife and I thoroughly enjoyed it. AFAIK, there are exaggerations for dramatic effect and to paint Snowden in the best possible light. Still, it is a fascinating watch.


----------



## mayallen

I watched the descendants(2011)last night. Great movie I would give it an 8 out 10. What I liked the most about the movie was the realistic depiction of life. So yea, if you guys like watching movie of that genre I would recommend watching it.


----------



## wisdomlight

I saw Notting Hill last night, still has the same effect on me like the first time I saw it, beautiful movie


----------



## 5Lgreenback

The documentary "The Red Pill". It's a must see.


----------



## zylon

*Coming Out Of the Ice (1982)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frWlbFHv6IQ

"*Victor Herman* (September 25, 1915 – March 25, 1985) was a Jewish-American who spent 18 years as a Soviet prisoner in the Gulags of Siberia. He briefly held the world record in 1934 for the highest parachute jump and became known as the 'Lindbergh of Russia'. He was one of thousands of Americans sympathetic towards Communism who went to the Soviet Union in the early 1930s to work but who met tragic fates during the Stalin purges."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Herman









"Photograph of Victor Herman with his Russian family after they arrived in the United States ca. 1977. 
From left: daughter Svetlana, wife Galina, his Russian mother-in-law, daughter Jaana."


----------



## lifeliver

5Lgreenback said:


> The documentary "The Red Pill". It's a must see.


Thank you for the recommendation. I enjoyed this. It totally broadened my perspective about what the "Red Pill" is about.


----------



## lifeliver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3htnbwFgoM

Pbs Frontline The Retirement Gamble 

Good Documentry


----------



## 5Lgreenback

lifeliver said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I enjoyed this. It totally broadened my perspective about what the "Red Pill" is about.


Excellent, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## james4beach

I just watched _Kedi_, a new documentary about the cats of Istanbul. It was very enjoyable! Can be seen in some theatres,
https://www.winnipegfilmgroup.com/event/kedi-cats/2017-05-31/

I've attached a couple photos I took of actual street cats in Istanbul from a trip a couple years ago. They hang out on sidewalks, at cafes, parks. People feed and take care of them.


----------



## 5Lgreenback

Not sure if it was mentioned but *The Lion* is another good movie. A Hollywood 'based on a true story' flick.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

I got a kick out of it because I am a fan of old black and white movies, screwball comedies and 30s swing and jazz music. If that describes you too I recommend Manhattan Merry Go Round.

The cast includes Cab Calloway and his Cotton Club Orchestra, Ted Lewis and his orchestra, Kay Thompson and her ensemble, Louis Prima and his band, ******'s Lindy Hoppers, Joe DiMaggio, Gene Autry and his band, Phil Regan, Anne Dvorak, Leo Carillo, James Gleason, Moroni Olson, etc etc etc

It is available on Youtube but this site has a much clearer version

https://free-classic-movies.com/movies-03d/03d-1937-11-27-Manhattan-Merry-Go-Round/index.php


----------



## olivaw

_Woman in Gold _ is on Netflix. Six decades after the Holocaust a woman embarks on a quest to reclaim her family's Nazi-stolen artwork. The film stars Helen Mirren, Ryan Reynolds and Daniel Bruno. 

Helen Mirren is one of those actors who gives her all to every role. This was no exception. 

Rotten Tomatoes gives the film a modest 54% but I thought it deserved better.


----------



## paigej

*Girls Trip*

If you haven't seen Girls Trip yet, I highly recommend it. I've seen it twice in the past two weeks and plan on seeing it again. Its hilarious and inspiring


----------



## zylon

*The Barbara Hutton Story*

After five hours, go ahead and ax me if ide rather haave briasn or monie.

Disc 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk-MS5lAkoc

Disc 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCgTYi5xqvo

CliffsNotes docu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Loquf_TTdAU


----------



## Koogie

zylon said:


> After five hours, go ahead and ax me if ide rather haave briasn or monie.


Maybe you should be content with just getting spellcheck.


----------



## zylon

Koogie said:


> Maybe you should be content with just getting spellcheck.


Ewe donut a peer too bea that brite you-re self.

I have a spelling checker,
It came with my PC.
It plane lee marks four my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot sea.

Eye ran this poem threw it,
Your sure reel glad two no.
Its vary polished in it's weigh.
My checker tolled me sew.

A checker is a bless sing,
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when eye rime.

Each frays come posed up on my screen
Eye trussed too bee a joule.
The checker pours o'er every word
To cheque sum spelling rule.

Bee fore a veiling checker's
Hour spelling mite decline,
And if we're lacks oar have a laps,
We wood bee maid too wine.

Butt now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
Their are know fault's with in my cite,
Of nun eye am a wear.

Now spelling does knot phase me,
It does knot bring a tier.
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped word's fare as hear.

To rite with care is quite a feet
Of witch won should bee proud,
And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
Sew flaw's are knot aloud.

Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
Such soft wear four pea seas,
And why eye brake in two averse
Buy righting want too pleas.

Candidate for a Pullet Surprise
by Mark Eckman and Jerrold H. Zar


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Koogie said:


> Maybe you should be content with just getting spellcheck.


I thought he was having a stroke.

Watched a movie called Limitless the other day and enjoyed it. It tells the story of a man who takes an experimental drug that multiplies your brain power, and how a 4 figure IQ changes his life. The movie itself is good but most intriguing is the thoughts it provokes about intelligence motivation and why people act the way they do.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Under The Yum Yum tree a Jack Lemmon comedy from 1963. Jack didn't think much of it and neither did I at first. The first time I watched it, I didn't dig it. Then I figured out it was a combination romantic comedy, bedroom farce and sendup of the Hugh Hefner Playboy lifestyle. With that in mind I watched it again and it was very funny. Have watched 2 or 3 more times and the more I watch, the funnier it gets. This is unusual as most jokes fall flat the second time you hear them. There is something about this movie that gets funnier. Jack's supporting cast is great, Imogene Coca, Paul Lynde, Carol Lynley, Dean Jones, Edie Adams all funny by themselves but especially good in this show.


----------



## james4beach

Has anyone here watched the cult classic movie _The Room_? I want to see the new movie (The Disaster Artist) about The Room.

A couple weeks ago, I met Tommy Wiseau -- the creator and star of The Room. The man is absolutely insane. In a Q&A session, the audience asked him questions, and he couldn't understand any of the questions. He gave bizarre answers and says the strangest, random things. The man absolutely looks like an alien or something and the back story of The Room is ridiculous.

I'm planning to see The Disaster Artist during the holiday.


----------



## hlpme

I am looking for movies that teach about money and impart some lessons on getting rich.


----------



## Wanderer

hlpme said:


> I am looking for movies that teach about money and impart some lessons on getting rich.


Material Girls, a romcom where rich girls lose all their money and have to learn to live without or make their own.

There must be something better out there, but this is what I thought of. If you are looking for something more defined and realist, there must be a documentary out there about that.


----------



## Beaver101

http://www.starwars.com/the-last-jedi/


----------



## olivaw

If SciFi is allowed, you can see this one at cheap theatres or purchase it from streaming services. It is not yet available for rent. The film is a visually stunning treatment of the nature of humanity. Blade Runner 2049 was a critical success but it not a commercial success. It is worth seeing on the big screen for the cinematography.


----------



## Beaver101

^ Didn't like the original B.R. but might check the 2049 version out.

https://www.tribute.ca/trailers/the-greatest-showman/22385/ ...this was quite good.


----------



## Beaver101

The Commuter

https://ca.video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=AwrBTvhTKmpa0pgAaQXrFAx.;_ylu=X3oDMTEyM2o4OWM0BGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjAzMDlfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=The%20Commuter%20trailer&fr=yfp-t#id=2&vid=14908da535ec8ab642c18e0d8ee5c5ea&action=view

No one can play this kind of movie better than Liam Neeson! And hope there is a Taken 4 considered!


----------



## olivaw

^Looks like a fun escapist movie. Liam "I will find you and I will kill you", Neeson is fun to watch in action flicks.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

hlpme said:


> I am looking for movies that teach about money and impart some lessons on getting rich.


Limitless is one but you might do better looking at Youtube videos. There is a guy named Grant Cardonne who has a lot to say on the subject. I don't agree with him on everything but I have learned some good ideas from him.


----------



## lonewolf :)

Have to laugh @ some of the W channel chick flick movies out there that are turning men into women. Come on man nature does not work that way the wimpy Beta male getting the girl after running after her @ the end of the movie & acting like female wimps. Bond James Bond movies are where it is @ with the alpha male getting the girl.


----------

